# Leonardo:"Gattuso fa parte del progetto ma il tempo stringe".



## admin (24 Settembre 2018)

*Leonardo:"Gattuso fa parte del progetto ma il tempo stringe".*

Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,

Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.

*Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.



Io credo che se dipendesse da Leonardo, in panchina ci sarebbe qualcun altro già da qualche mese.

Leo doveva risolvere questa questione prima dell'arrivo di Maldini.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che se dipendesse da Leonardo, in panchina ci sarebbe qualcun altro già da qualche mese.
> 
> Leo doveva risolvere questa questione prima dell'arrivo di Maldini.



Speriamo che la presenza di Paolo non si riveli un boomerang, data la grande amicizia con Ringhio.
Detto questo, i risultati GIA' ADESSO non sono in linea con gli obiettivi, e la situazione rischia di peggiorare ancora.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.



In questa dichiarazione secondo me si sbilancia già tanto. Gattuso è in bilico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.



*
Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Io credo che se dipendesse da Leonardo, in panchina ci sarebbe qualcun altro già da qualche mese.
> 
> Leo doveva risolvere questa questione prima dell'arrivo di Maldini.



Che nesso c'è tra Maldini e Gattuso ? se non l'amicizia ? 

Maldini è pagato per essere un dirigente e in quanto tale se non otterrà i risultati prefissati silurererà Gattuso tempo zero com'è giusto che sia. 

Il problema casomai sta a monte, Gattuso ( e i risultati per adesso dicono questo ) non doveva essere confermato dal clan dei Calabresi. 

Onestamente penso che la posizione del nostro allenatore attualmente sia traballante, occorre nel caso di svolta tardiva cambiare subito e non fare la fine fatta con Perdella.


----------



## Salina (24 Settembre 2018)

Non sarei per nulla d,accordo con questo esonero,ma se dovesse accadere forza il nuovo allenatore del milan


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

tradotto : se non vinciamo con l'empoli salta...


----------



## admin (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Sei punti contro Empoli e Sassuolo sono obbligatori.

In caso contrario è meglio salutarsi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sei punti contro Empoli e Sassuolo sono obbligatori.
> 
> In caso contrario è meglio salutarsi.



Col sassuolo perdiamo al 100%


----------



## kipstar (24 Settembre 2018)

ed eccoci qua di nuovo come l'anno scorso con un allenatore deciso da una gestione precedente a cui è stata rinnovata la fiducia non in maniera totale (Leo) che ai primi balbettamenti viene messo in discussione con tutto quello che comporta e che nel 99% dei casi non finisce mai bene.
quello che a me pare evidente è che la squadra non è al livello dell'anno scorso nella gestione di Rino....si era partiti quest'anno per migliorare ma partendo da quella base là....ma se non parti da quel livello non migliori di certo.....
ieri contro la dea a me è parso evidente un problema di mentalità della squadra....
ci si difende troppo bassi....i terzini non arrivano mai sul fondo....le mezze ali si inseriscono pochissimo e i due trequartisti sono spesso costretti a fermarsi (un po' per caratteristiche un po' per l'evoluzione della giocata) e ha perdere quel tempo di gioco per prendere in velocità le difese avversarie e o fare un tiro o servire il pipita....

sono sempre e comunque dalla parte di Rino però se si doveva cambiare era a luglio....con tutto quello che ne consegue....ma ADESSO...chi verrebbe ?


----------



## impero rossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Col sassuolo perdiamo al 100%



se rimane gattuso senz'altro ...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2018)

Secondo me è da mandare via adesso, ogni giorno perso è tempo sprecato.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2018)

Allora se Leo è in grado di mettere Conte sulla panchina fossi in lui Gattuso lo esonererei ieri, siccome purtroppo temo che non sia così , sarei in totale disaccordo con Leonardo per la sostituzione; se deve arrivare un Donadoni qualsiasi preferisco tenere Gattuso.....e a me che lo contesto dalla scorsa estate costa tantissimo dirlo.....


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Parole giuste, direi ovvie. Ogni allenatore è sotto esame e in bilico se i risultati non sono positivi.

Tuttavia da uno come Leonardo mi aspetterei un'analisi tecnica un pochino più accurata. 

Forse chiedo troppo. Alla fine quando i risultati sono negativi tutti i dirigenti prendono lo scalpo degli allenatori, anche e soprattutto per scaricare le proprie responsabilità


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Allora se Leo è in grado di mettere Conte sulla panchina fossi in lui Gattuso lo esonererei ieri, siccome purtroppo temo che non sia così , sarei in totale disaccordo con Leonardo per la sostituzione; se deve arrivare un Donadoni qualsiasi preferisco tenere Gattuso.....e a me che lo contesto dalla scorsa estate costa tantissimo dirlo.....



Magari Donadoni, vale 100 volte Gattuso. Poi il prossimo anno si prenderà un allenatore degno.


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Magari Donadoni, vale 100 volte Gattuso. Poi il prossimo anno si prenderà un allenatore degno.



Lorenzo , Donadoni non viene a fare il traghettatore, come minimo vorrà un biennale , così di ripetono sempre gli stessi errori


----------



## Goro (24 Settembre 2018)

E' esattamente la parabola Mirabelli Montella, il calabrese fece esattamente le stesse dichiarazioni di questi tempi


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Settembre 2018)

ma possibile che non ci vada mai bene NULLA ?? 

Ma si può essere cosi sfigati ?


----------



## 7vinte (24 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma possibile che non ci vada mai bene NULLA ??
> 
> Ma si può essere cosi sfigati ?



Tranquillo Lorenzo, dopo anni abbiamo dirigenti competenti. Il vento è cambiato


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Andava fatto subito.
Contrariamente a quanto pensa qualcuno il mister serve e pesa.
Nulla contro Gattuso ma non è giusto che il mister studi da mister a nostre spese.
Ok avrà valori, avrà passione, ci mette impegno, è un martello ..... ma non basta. Allenare vuol dire anche tante altre cose.
Altrimenti mettiamo un parroco in panchina ed è la stessa cosa.


----------



## Mic (24 Settembre 2018)

Avrei scommesso i miei risparmi sull’esonero di Rino in questa stagione.
Proprio per questo non avrei mai voluto che diventasse l’allenatore del Milan, non avevo la minima voglia di dover andare contro un eroe della nostra storia. 
Mettere una bandiera in panchina è come metrersi in affari con amici e familiari, i rapporti si rompono.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma possibile che non ci vada mai bene NULLA ??
> 
> Ma si può essere cosi sfigati ?



Ma non è essere sfigati Lollo.

Se fosse essere sfigati non ci sarebbero tutte le estati persone che prevedono queste robe.


È solo frutto di scelte idiote che ci portiamo avanti da anni ed anni.


----------



## cris (24 Settembre 2018)

bene cosi, se non vince con Empoli, Sassuolo, Olympiacos e Chievo deve essere spedito a "toccare con mano" Marte.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sei punti contro Empoli e Sassuolo sono obbligatori.
> 
> In caso contrario è meglio salutarsi.



E poi anche con il Chievo sono obbligatori i 3 punti, non scherziamo. Ora bisogna vincerle tutte e convincere. Mi sono rotto.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma possibile che non ci vada mai bene NULLA ??
> 
> Ma si può essere cosi sfigati ?



E' normale quando abbiamo un ebete in panchina. Fino a quando non avremo un vero allenatore, l'obiettivo Champions sarà sempre un miraggio. E la Roma sono sicuro che non continuerà sempre cosi. E attenzione a Sassuolo e Fiorentina. Quest'anno rischiamo davvero una figura di ***** epocale.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Vai Leo, mandalo a toccare con mano l'esonero.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Che nesso c'è tra Maldini e Gattuso ? se non l'amicizia ?
> 
> Maldini è pagato per essere un dirigente e in quanto tale se non otterrà i risultati prefissati silurererà Gattuso tempo zero com'è giusto che sia.
> 
> ...





diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Andava fatto subito.
> Contrariamente a quanto pensa qualcuno il mister serve e pesa.
> Nulla contro Gattuso ma non è giusto che il mister studi da mister a nostre spese.
> Ok avrà valori, avrà passione, ci mette impegno, è un martello ..... ma non basta. Allenare vuol dire anche tante altre cose.
> Altrimenti mettiamo un parroco in panchina ed è la stessa cosa.



non so se ti riferisci a me, ma in ogni mio santo post, giusto per evitare post tipo il tuo , scrivo sempre che non puoi mettere in panchina il primo che passa, lo scrivo apposta! 
Dico sempre e soltanto che ci vuole un tecnico competente, basta. Senza mai fare nomi.
Siamo pur sempre in Serie A, che le persone che ci lavorano, abbiano le credenziali/abilità per lavorarci, è ovviamente un presupposto BASE.
Non ho mai parlato di parroci o altre figure ecclesiastiche.

E se Gattuso, non è un tecnico competente, significa che ne Leonardo ne Maldini sono dirigenti competenti, perchè non se ne sono accorti subito.

Se poi non ti riferivi a me, ma in generale, chiedo venia


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non so se ti riferisci a me, ma in ogni mio santo post, giusto per evitare post tipo il tuo , scrivo sempre che non puoi mettere in panchina il primo che passa, lo scrivo apposta! Dico sempre e soltanto che ci vuole un tecnico competente, basta. Senza mai fare nomi.
> 
> E se Gattuso, non è un tecnico competente, significa che ne Leonardo ne Maldini sono dirigenti competenti, perchè non se ne sono accorti subito.
> 
> Se poi non ti riferivi a me, ma in generale, chiedo venia



Io mi riferivo a tutti coloro che credono che un allenatore incida in percentuali basse sul rendimento, sul gioco e sui risultati di una squadra.
La realtà è che l'allenatore è come un maestro che deve far suonare un'orchestra di solisti, esaltandone i pregi e celando i limiti.
Il famoso 'giocare bene' che tutti invochiamo in fin dei conti cosa altro è se non pensare con una mente e correre con 22 gambe?
Questo milan è allenato per palleggiare e giocare in modo piacevole ma lo fa senza leggere i momenti e le situazioni.
Ieri abbiamo giocato e provato a giocare per 90', abbiamo corso tantissimo , sprecate tantissime energie per poi essere raggiunti due volte e prendere solo un punto.
Ma si può?
Non si può.


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Settembre 2018)

Purtroppo è quello che temevo...è stato un errore non prendere Sarri visto che quest'estate si era liberato...
Come dicevo anche nell'altro topic Gattuso non ha ancora la mentalità per allenare il Milan...ogni volta che andiamo o siamo in vantaggio la squadra pensa subito a difendersi e abbassa il baricentro fino a schiacciarsi nella propria area...sento qualcuno che parla di sfortuna...ma se ad ogni partita capitano situazioni di questo genere non credo proprio che c'entri qualcosa...
Comunque sono andato a riguardare qualche risultato...nelle ultime 13 giornate di serie A abbiamo fatto 18 punti...direi proprio che non ci siamo...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi riferivo a tutti coloro che credono che un allenatore incida in percentuali basse sul rendimento, sul gioco e sui risultati di una squadra.
> La realtà è che l'allenatore è come un maestro che deve far suonare un'orchestra di solisti, esaltandone i pregi e celando i limiti.
> Il famoso 'giocare bene' che tutti invochiamo in fin dei conti cosa altro è se non pensare con una mente e correre con 22 gambe?
> Questo milan è allenato per palleggiare e giocare in modo piacevole ma lo fa senza leggere i momenti e le situazioni.
> ...



Lo sai che appartengo a quella schiera. Siccome dalle parole di Leonardo deduco che l'esonero di Gattuso sia solo questione di tempo, sono poi curioso di vedere cosa farà l'allenatore dopo di lui. Tanto ormai li esoneriamo ogni sei mesi, sinceramente è una cosa che a questo punto mi frega meno di zero, visto che io vedo il calcio in modo diametralmente opposto a questo modo di fare.

Ier ci sono state ben precise ragioni tattiche alla base delle nostre difficoltà che sono legate alle contraddizioni strutturali con le quali la nostra rosa è concepita e vanno riconosciuti i meriti all'Atalanta, squadra che da anni ci arriva alla pari o davanti in classifica e che non battiamo dal 2014 (sarà un caso), ma se vogliamo pensare che semplicemente cambiando (di nuovo) l'allenatore questi problemi tattici non ci sarebbero facciamo pure. Tra 6 mesi rimarremo puntualmente delusi e faremo lo scalpo all'ennesimo allenatore.

Bisogna fare cessioni pesanti e rifare la squadra con criterio e logica, questa è la triste verità per me, oppure cambiare allenatore ogni 6 mesi in eterno.

E non dico questo dopo la partita di ieri, io lo dico da luglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo sai che appartengo a quella schiera. Siccome dalle parole di Leonardo deduco che l'esonero di Gattuso sia solo questione di tempo, sono poi curioso di vedere cosa farà l'allenatore dopo di lui. Tanto ormai li esoneriamo ogni sei mesi, sinceramente è una cosa che a questo punto mi frega meno di zero, visto che io vedo il calcio in modo diametralmente opposto a questo modo di fare.
> 
> Ier ci sono state ben precise ragioni tattiche alla base delle nostre difficoltà e vanno riconosciuti i meriti all'Atalanta, squadra che da anni ci arriva alla pari o davanti in classifica e che non battiamo dal 2014 (sarà un caso), ma se vogliamo pensare che semplicemente cambiando (di nuovo) l'allenatore questi problemi tattici non ci sarebbero facciamo pure. Tra 6 mesi rimarremo puntualmente delusi e faremo lo scalpo all'ennesimo allenatore.
> 
> ...



Non si può giocare al ritmo che pretende gattuso per 90' , nessuno reggerebbe.
E' chiaro che gli avversari prima o poi vengono fuori.
Nel calcio moderno ci sono più partite dentro la partita con gli ultimi 15 ' in particolare che rappresentano la vera peculiarità del calcio moderno.
Una squadra forte ed organizzata sul 2-1 e dopo che ha sudato tantissimo per arrivare al gol palleggia e addormenta i ritmi, non porta tanti uomini sopra palla .
Se non si è capaci di giocare questa situazione tattica , che in teoria nel calcio è la più semplice, meglio andare tutti a casa.
Io dico che gattuso sta esasperando questo palleggio e queste uscite dal basso, lasciando per strada tanti altri concetti.
Questo milan da la sensazione che per arrivare al gol e alla vittoria faccia una fatica immane.
Non lo so se con un altro allenatore potremmo invertire la rotta ma se gattuso si è fissato col palleggio vorrei fargli notare che pure sarri palleggiava ma a volte teneva palla col solo fine di far passare il tempo e allora una logica la poteva avere.
Noi siamo monotematici.


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



A meno che Gattuso non perda completamente la squadra e i giocatori, Leonardo si prenderebbe un grosso rischio!
Conte non lo può prendere.
Di conseguenza, se prende un altro allenatore "normale" e questi non migliora, verrebbero al pettine i nodi del mercato che non ha coperto le falle in rosa... 
Gattuso come capro espiatorio gli può fare comodo. 
Se salta lui, Leonardo non può più sbagliare NIENTE!
Ergo, ci penserà tre, quattro, cinque, sei, venti volte prima di esonerarlo.


----------



## James45 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si può giocare al ritmo che pretende gattuso per 90' , nessuno reggerebbe.
> E' chiaro che gli avversari prima o poi vengono fuori.
> Nel calcio moderno ci sono più partite dentro la partita con gli ultimi 15 ' in particolare che rappresentano la vera peculiarità del calcio moderno.
> Una squadra forte ed organizzata sul 2-1 e dopo che ha sudato tantissimo per arrivare al gol palleggia e addormenta i ritmi, non porta tanti uomini sopra palla .
> ...



Questa è la chiave: Gattuso è monotematico.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si può giocare al ritmo che pretende gattuso per 90' , nessuno reggerebbe.
> E' chiaro che gli avversari prima o poi vengono fuori.
> Nel calcio moderno ci sono più partite dentro la partita con gli ultimi 15 ' in particolare che rappresentano la vera peculiarità del calcio moderno.
> Una squadra forte ed organizzata sul 2-1 e dopo che ha sudato tantissimo per arrivare al gol palleggia e addormenta i ritmi, non porta tanti uomini sopra palla .
> ...



In teoria mettendo dentro Bakayoko e Castillejo l'intenzione era invece quella di aumentare il peso specifico in mezzo e avere più sprint sulla ripartenza, ovvero non palleggiare.
Il problema vero è stato che con l'ingresso di Zapata prima e il passaggio al 442 iperoffensivo poi dell'Atalanta ci siamo allungati per difenderci, perdendo quella compattezza che per noi è indispensabile per essere una squadra credibile.

Quando ci apriamo un attimo qualunque avversario ci massacra perchè siamo poco dinamici in mezzo e, come detto tante volte, non abbiamo attaccanti per ripartire in velocità. E' una contraddizione nella costruzione della squadra, c'è poco da fare, qualunque allenatore si troverebbe ad avere a che fare con questo problema e non esiste una formuletta magica per risolverlo.

Se siamo in palla fisicamente, e ora non lo siamo, riusciamo a moverci come un blocco e a mantenere le distanze tra i reparti, in quel caso siamo una squadra credibile, appena perdiamo questo collante vengono fuori tutti i nostri limiti e una squadra organizzata e ben costruita come l'Atalanta ne approfitta subito.

Inoltre, va aggiunto che siamo inconcludenti in generale, giocatori come Hakan o Kessie o Suso non sono cattivi sotto porta, sprecano ogni partita occasioni incredibili.


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non si può giocare al ritmo che pretende gattuso per 90' , nessuno reggerebbe.
> E' chiaro che gli avversari prima o poi vengono fuori.
> Nel calcio moderno ci sono più partite dentro la partita con gli ultimi 15 ' in particolare che rappresentano la vera peculiarità del calcio moderno.
> Una squadra forte ed organizzata sul 2-1 e dopo che ha sudato tantissimo per arrivare al gol palleggia e addormenta i ritmi, non porta tanti uomini sopra palla .
> ...



Se in più ci metti che giochiamo con la difesa bassissima e che centrocampisti ed esterni devono ogni volta farsi 60-70 metri di campo ecco che al 70esimo siamo morti...in aggiunta toglie i pochi palleggiatori che abbiamo ed ecco che non usciamo più dalla nostra metà campo...


----------



## ventu84090 (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In teoria mettendo dentro Bakayoko e Castillejo l'intenzione era invece quella di aumentare il peso specifico in mezzo e avere più sprint sulla ripartenza, ovvero non palleggiare.
> Il problema vero è stato che con l'ingresso di Zapata prima e il passaggio al 442 iperoffensivo poi dell'Atalanta ci siamo allungati per difenderci, perdendo quella compattezza che per noi è indispensabile per essere una squadra credibile.
> 
> Quando ci apriamo un attimo qualunque avversario ci massacra perchè siamo poco dinamici in mezzo e, come detto tante volte, non abbiamo attaccanti per ripartire in velocità. E' una contraddizione nella costruzione della squadra, c'è poco da fare, qualunque allenatore si troverebbe ad avere a che fare con questo problema e non esiste una formuletta magica per risolverlo.
> ...



Per me invece basta migliorare nella gestione della partita e delle energie...ma soprattutto migliorare nella fase di pressing e di recupero palla...a mio parere la nostra difesa sta troppo bassa...


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la presenza di Paolo non si riveli un boomerang, data la grande amicizia con Ringhio.
> Detto questo, i risultati GIA' ADESSO non sono in linea con gli obiettivi, e la situazione rischia di peggiorare ancora.



Maldini mette davanti il bene del Milan al bene di Gattuso. 

In caso di esonero, e nell'attuale probabile impossibilità di arrivare a Conte (sia per il contenzioso col Chelsea sia per l'assenza di segnali su poderose campagne di rafforzamento), teniamo d'occhio Ranieri, Gasperini e Donadoni (anche se pare sia vicinissimo al Giappone).


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Come giusto che sia. Se una squadra non sa reggere inzio oppure fine di una gara, dimostrando limiti psico-fisici chiari e lampanti, la colpa è di chi guida la squadra.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Tuttavia da uno come Leonardo mi aspetterei un'analisi tecnica un pochino più accurata.




Leonardo è quello che aveva esonerato l'allenatore del PSG primo in classifica per prendere Ancelotti...


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Io mi riferivo a tutti coloro che credono che un allenatore incida in percentuali basse sul rendimento, sul gioco e sui risultati di una squadra.
> La realtà è che l'allenatore è come un maestro che deve far suonare un'orchestra di solisti, esaltandone i pregi e celando i limiti.
> Il famoso 'giocare bene' che tutti invochiamo in fin dei conti cosa altro è se non pensare con una mente e correre con 22 gambe?
> Questo milan è allenato per palleggiare e giocare in modo piacevole ma lo fa senza leggere i momenti e le situazioni.
> ...





Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Lo sai che appartengo a quella schiera. Siccome dalle parole di Leonardo deduco che l'esonero di Gattuso sia solo questione di tempo, sono poi curioso di vedere cosa farà l'allenatore dopo di lui. Tanto ormai li esoneriamo ogni sei mesi, sinceramente è una cosa che a questo punto mi frega meno di zero, visto che io vedo il calcio in modo diametralmente opposto a questo modo di fare.
> 
> Ier ci sono state ben precise ragioni tattiche alla base delle nostre difficoltà che sono legate alle contraddizioni strutturali con le quali la nostra rosa è concepita e vanno riconosciuti i meriti all'Atalanta, squadra che da anni ci arriva alla pari o davanti in classifica e che non battiamo dal 2014 (sarà un caso), ma se vogliamo pensare che semplicemente cambiando (di nuovo) l'allenatore questi problemi tattici non ci sarebbero facciamo pure. Tra 6 mesi rimarremo puntualmente delusi e faremo lo scalpo all'ennesimo allenatore.
> 
> ...





James45 ha scritto:


> Questa è la chiave: Gattuso è monotematico.



Io sono uno di quelli, che crede che l' allenatore incida pochissimo, rettifico, poco. 
Ma non lo dico perchè penso di seperne più degli altri, ma mi baso sull' evidenza, sulla storia, sul passato, sulle cose che ho visto nella mia vita di appassionato ( onestamente, mi piacerebbe sapere quanti realmente tra quelli che parlano di tattiche e preparazioni, sanno almeno l' abc di cosa significhi allenare. Io no di certo, infatti penso in anni di forum di non essere mai intervenuto su movimenti, schemi, disquisizioni tattiche ecc)

Cose talmente oggettive, che mi fa inalberare non tutti le notino, ma capisco, è una discussione che esisterà fino a che esisterà il calcio, e forse è bello cosi.

Ripeto per la miliardesima volta, il presupposto è che in panchina ci sia qualcuno di competente, come in qualunque altro campo della vita lavorativa.

Oltretutto vorrei riepilogare i gol subiti:

1) Napoli, non so come giudicarla, era la prima nostra partita, non so dove inizino i demeriti dell' allenatore, i demeriti dei giocatori, i meriti del Napoli, potrebbe pure essere colpa del tecnico eh, non so proprio giudicare. Probabilmente una concausa di tutto

2) Roma, rinvio sbagliato di Calabria su un corner, evidente errore tattico dell' allenatore (non lo nomino nemmeno piu', almeno non sembra sia il suo difensore personale, visto che non me ne frega davvero un tubo che il calabrese resti o smammi)

3) Cagliari, corner nostro, Romagnoli si fa imbucare da pollo, Donnarumma respinge nell' unico punto dove c'è uno del Cagliari, che con una LETTERALE SCARPATA prende il terreno con la palla che va ad ingannare il nostro portiere, sicuramente colpa dell' allenatore

4) Atalanta, Romagnoli entra da oca sul cross di Zapata, e Calabria arriva 1 minuto dopo Gomez, e si fa fregare
Secondo gol, Zapata si gira con tutta calma in area, tirando un bolide che Donnarumma respinge, che va a finire sull' unico Atalantino nei paraggi, totalmente smarcato, e in gioco di un capello, errore dell' allenatore? o dei giocatori? Il tecnico ha detto "lasciatelo libero"?

Occasioni da gol avute, direi tantissime, stranamente, quindi almeno su quello, credo nessuno abbia nulla da obbiettare.

Se poi arriverà un allenatore che trasformerà la melma in cioccolato, ben venga, speriamo.


----------



## Schism75 (24 Settembre 2018)

Sicuramente alla prossima pausa verrà fatto un bilancio. Se ci saranno 4 vittorie nelle prossime 4 partite sarà un conto. Con altre situazioni Gattuso potrebbe essere esonerato.


----------



## Zenos (24 Settembre 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Speriamo che la presenza di Paolo non si riveli un boomerang, data la grande amicizia con Ringhio.
> Detto questo, i risultati GIA' ADESSO non sono in linea con gli obiettivi, e la situazione rischia di peggiorare ancora.



Amo Paolo,ma se dovesse mettere in primo piano il rapporto che lo lega a Rino ed in secondo gli interessi del club per quel che mi riguarda può tornare a fare il testimonial di dazn insieme a Camoranesi.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (24 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lorenzo , Donadoni non viene a fare il traghettatore, come minimo vorrà un biennale , così di ripetono sempre gli stessi errori




Anche non volesse un biennale, vorrebbe almeno una qualche clausola per un rinnovo automatico in caso di qualificazione champion. Per quanto non mi dispiaccia come allenatore sarebbe comunque sbagliato non andare su Conte l'anno prossimo. Comunque vada sarà una sconfitta. Con Gattuso in champion non ci andiamo quasi sicuramente, a meno di psicodrammi interisti e laziali e perdiamo un anno. Se lo cambiamo e per grazia divina arriviamo in champion sicuro che l'allenatore verrà confermato e perderemmo conte...


----------



## Black (24 Settembre 2018)

se le cose continuano così, pur con tutte le attenuanti del caso, non vedo come si può non pensare a cambiare allenatore. Il vero nocciolo della questione è chi prendere? L'unico sarebbe Conte, ma se non fosse fattibile?


----------



## Anguus (24 Settembre 2018)

Per quanto Maldini possa stimare Gattuso, secondo me i dubbi su di lui come allenatore li nutre. Leonardo non vede l'ora di farlo fuori, e per fortuna aggiungerei.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli, che crede che l' allenatore incida pochissimo, rettifico, poco.
> Ma non lo dico perchè penso di seperne più degli altri, ma mi baso sull' evidenza, sulla storia, sul passato, sulle cose che ho visto nella mia vita di appassionato ( onestamente, mi piacerebbe sapere quanti realmente tra quelli che parlano di tattiche e preparazioni, sanno almeno l' abc di cosa significhi allenare. Io no di certo, infatti penso in anni di forum di non essere mai intervenuto su movimenti, schemi, disquisizioni tattiche ecc)
> 
> Cose talmente oggettive, che mi fa inalberare non tutti le notino, ma capisco, è una discussione che esisterà fino a che esisterà il calcio, e forse è bello cosi.
> ...




Non c'è dubbio che i giocatori siano i primi in assoluto a fare la differenza (Conte non rigenerebbe Borini, tutt'al più lo lo mette fuori rosa...)
L'allenatore può comunque incidere su diversi aspetti, anche in diretta correlazione con la qualità della rosa: ovvio che un Conte o un Guardiola chiederebbero certi rinforzi che invece un Gasperini non richiederebbe e né avrebbe la forza di pretendere. 

La stessa proprietà sarebbe più motivata a investire, sapendo di poter contare su uno già affermato.

Tu se apri un ristorante e ingaggi Gordon Ramsay, sei certamente più convinto ad accontentare le sue pretese (voglio questa equipe di cuochi, questo arredamento, questi ingredienti...). 
Con un cuoco qualsiasi col cavolo che lo accontenti se non per il minimo indispensabile. Prima gli chiedi di dimostrare cosa sa fare con quello che ha, poi se vedi dei risultati si può iniziare ad accontentare mano a mano le sue pretese.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Settembre 2018)

Avrei preferito se queste parole non fossero uscite.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Non c'è dubbio che i giocatori siano i primi in assoluto a fare la differenza (Conte non rigenerebbe Borini, tutt'al più lo lo mette fuori rosa...)
> L'allenatore può comunque incidere su diversi aspetti, anche in diretta correlazione con la qualità della rosa: ovvio che un Conte o un Guardiola chiederebbero certi rinforzi che invece un Gasperini non richiederebbe e né avrebbe la forza di pretendere.
> 
> La stessa proprietà sarebbe più motivata a investire, sapendo di poter contare su uno già affermato.
> ...



Verissimo, ma più per la NOMEA che uno si fa, che per le qualità effettive. 
E ad ogni modo, il cuoco è un lavoro solitario, dove effettivamente, se uno è bravo fa la differenza davvero, un allenatore entra nel mondo dei grandi, sopratutto per essersi trovato giocatori giusti al momento giusto.

Guardiola, ad esempio, credo sia l' allenatore più pagato al mondo, e che ha fatto spendere di più al mondo alle sue proprietà, ma per cosa esattamente? cosa ha fatto? ha vinto con Xavy, Iniesta, e Messi?

E poi? il vuoto.

Onestamente, per come sono fatto, non corro dietro a nessuno, figurati per la fama che uno si è creato, grazie ad altri.

Io nella vita, do merito a chi ha ottenuto le cose per evidente merito.


----------



## Aron (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io nella vita, do merito a chi ha ottenuto le cose per evidente merito.



Su questa filosofia sono d'accordo


----------



## luigi61 (24 Settembre 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anche non volesse un biennale, vorrebbe almeno una qualche clausola per un rinnovo automatico in caso di qualificazione champion. Per quanto non mi dispiaccia come allenatore sarebbe comunque sbagliato non andare su Conte l'anno prossimo. Comunque vada sarà una sconfitta. Con Gattuso in champion non ci andiamo quasi sicuramente, a meno di psicodrammi interisti e laziali e perdiamo un anno. Se lo cambiamo e per grazia divina arriviamo in champion sicuro che l'allenatore verrà confermato e perderemmo conte...


In questa situazione il Milan e stato messo da Mirabelli che ha promosso Gattuso da traghettatore ad allenatore con ben 2 anni di contratto; detto questo è vero che siamo in un vicolo senza uscita per un verso o per l'altro quindi a mio parere , a meno di sfracelli terrei Gattuso fino al termine della stagione (e mi costa enorme sacrificio scriverlo visto che lo contesto dal rinnovo....) poi se si qualifica per la c.l e la squadra convince per il.gioco lo si può pure tenere altrimenti sotto con Conte o con un'allenatore comunque di spessore; l'ennesimo esonero a stagione in corso non risolverebbe un bel niente....e poi chi viene Prandelli Ranieri....anche no grazie a sto punto ripeto finisco con Gattuso


----------



## Manue (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli, che crede che l' allenatore incida pochissimo, rettifico, poco.
> Ma non lo dico perchè penso di seperne più degli altri, ma mi baso sull' evidenza, sulla storia, sul passato, sulle cose che ho visto nella mia vita di appassionato ( onestamente, mi piacerebbe sapere quanti realmente tra quelli che parlano di tattiche e preparazioni, sanno almeno l' abc di cosa significhi allenare. Io no di certo, infatti penso in anni di forum di non essere mai intervenuto su movimenti, schemi, disquisizioni tattiche ecc)
> 
> Cose talmente oggettive, che mi fa inalberare non tutti le notino, ma capisco, è una discussione che esisterà fino a che esisterà il calcio, e forse è bello cosi.
> ...



Ti dico la mia esperienza in maniera sintetica.
Ho giocato a calcio per parecchi anni, spesso l'allenatore era un appassionato, un ex giocatore amatoriale che decideva il modulo e il discorso motivazionale, finché un giorno salito di categoria, mi sono imbattuto in un allenatore con patentino, ebbene tutto un altro mondo.
La maniera di stare in campo in ogni situazione di gioco, la maniera di difendere, le diagonali, i movimenti in azione di pressing, quando pressare e quando no... ti cambiano la vita.
Perciò io penso che l'allenatore sia fondamentale nel calcio, troppo fondamentale...
Ovvio, se non hai i giocatori adeguati alle aspettative societarie, ma solo l'allenatore, non raggiungerai gli obiettivi societari, ma sicuramente non esprimi un calcio "povero"...


----------



## __king george__ (24 Settembre 2018)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Amo Paolo,ma se dovesse mettere in primo piano il rapporto che lo lega a Rino ed in secondo gli interessi del club per quel che mi riguarda può tornare a fare il testimonial di dazn insieme a Camoranesi.



usiamo le parole giuste,,,se antepone l'amicizia al club sarebbe indegno...non ci voglio credere per il momento anche se inizio a crederci un po' anche io...


----------



## zlatan (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sei punti contro Empoli e Sassuolo sono obbligatori.
> 
> In caso contrario è meglio salutarsi.



Col Sassuolo in questo momento non abbiamo speranze. Devono essere obbligatori i 6 punti con Empoli e Chievo, col Sassuolo se ne facciamo uno è un miracolo. Ad ogni modo tirerei le somme dopo Milan Genoa del 31. Lì sapremo se Gattuso sarà ancora dei nostri o no. Se il 31 siamo a più di 4 punti dalla zona champions, è fuori... Ricordiamoci che al momento siamo potenzialmente davanti ad Inter e Roma e a 1 solo punto dalla Lazio quindi in piena corsa. Ma è ancora troppo presto per fare bilanci in positivo e negativo...


----------



## zlatan (24 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> usiamo le parole giuste,,,se antepone l'amicizia al club sarebbe indegno...non ci voglio credere per il momento anche se inizio a crederci un po' anche io...



Ma adesso Maldini decide se cacciare Gattuso o no? Credo che la prima parola spetti a Leonardo, il quale chiederà sicuramente un parere anche a Maldini, ma non sarà certo lui a decidere...


----------



## zlatan (24 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> In questa situazione il Milan e stato messo da Mirabelli che ha promosso Gattuso da traghettatore ad allenatore con ben 2 anni di contratto; detto questo è vero che siamo in un vicolo senza uscita per un verso o per l'altro quindi a mio parere , a meno di sfracelli terrei Gattuso fino al termine della stagione (e mi costa enorme sacrificio scriverlo visto che lo contesto dal rinnovo....) poi se si qualifica per la c.l e la squadra convince per il.gioco lo si può pure tenere altrimenti sotto con Conte o con un'allenatore comunque di spessore; l'ennesimo esonero a stagione in corso non risolverebbe un bel niente....e poi chi viene Prandelli Ranieri....anche no grazie a sto punto ripeto finisco con Gattuso



Esattamente quello che penso io. Cambiare per prendere Prandelli o un mediocre simile, non ha senso, e io ero uno dei più accaniti critici per l'arrivo dell'ennesimo allenatore senza esperienza al Milan. Poi però per lunga parte dell'anno scorso mi ha convinto, ed ero contento di una possibiità per lui dall'inizio. Allo stesso modo adesso mi sembra troppo presto per bocciarlo. Aspettiamo almeno il recupero col Genoa


----------



## singer (24 Settembre 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> Lorenzo , Donadoni non viene a fare il traghettatore, come minimo vorrà un biennale , così di ripetono sempre gli stessi errori



Non hai tutti i torti, è plausibile quello che dici. Però non sottovaluterei la sua voglia di Milan (che da anni va ripetendo ad ogni piè sospinto) e il fatto che per lui, questo, rappresenterebbe probabilmente l'ultimo treno per una grande. E non sottovaluterei anche il discorso economico: un "povero" biennale consentirebbe a lui di non passare per il traghettatore di turno (con tutte le criticità nel rapporto con i giocatori) e alla società di non impiccarsi da sola.


----------



## Zenos (24 Settembre 2018)

Donadoni è più mediocre di Gattuso. E basta con sti ex


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli, che crede che l' allenatore incida pochissimo, rettifico, poco.
> Ma non lo dico perchè penso di seperne più degli altri, ma mi baso sull' evidenza, sulla storia, sul passato, sulle cose che ho visto nella mia vita di appassionato ( onestamente, mi piacerebbe sapere quanti realmente tra quelli che parlano di tattiche e preparazioni, sanno almeno l' abc di cosa significhi allenare. Io no di certo, infatti penso in anni di forum di non essere mai intervenuto su movimenti, schemi, disquisizioni tattiche ecc)
> 
> Cose talmente oggettive, che mi fa inalberare non tutti le notino, ma capisco, è una discussione che esisterà fino a che esisterà il calcio, e forse è bello cosi.
> ...



E' un pò riduttiva come analisi e approssimativa , consentimi.
Hai evidenziato solo alcuni aspetti ma ne hai tralasciati altri cento , a testimonianza che ognuno vede il calcio a modo suo.
Non sto qua ad analizzare tutti i gol subiti perchè non ne usciremmo più ma ti dico solo che nel gol subito a cagliari dove tu vedi due macroscopici di romagnoli e donnarumma in realtà gli errori sono molti di più :
-palla persa nell'area avversaria, scatta la transizione avversaria e nessuno esce per un primo pressing(la fase difensiva inizia quando attacchi l'avversario, fin quando non lo fai puoi solo indietreggiare);
-tutti indietreggiano mentre il cagliari sale e nessuno accorcia;
-mancano le chiusure preventive che impediscano che srna giochi quella palla;
-la linea difensiva è messa malissimo, musacchio e romagnoli avrebbero potuto fare , pensando da reparto, due passi avanti e mettere in fuorigioco pavoletti invece la 'leggono' malissimo.
-romagnoli è posturato malissimo e si fa bruciare in velocità ma musacchio non gli copre le spalle perchè non ragiona da stopper
-i terzini per un'eventuale diagonale non ci sono
-donnarumma respinge un primo tiro ma sulla respinta nessuno dei nostri arriva prima di pedro.
Quanti errori ci sono in una sola azione?
Quante possibilità avremmo avuto dentro la stessa azione per non arrivare a quel gol?
La squadra ha letto malissimo da squadra quella situazione di gioco.
Ma la squadra sa esattamente come si affrontano quelle situazioni o davvero, come dice il mister, se non ci si allena tutti assieme per via delle nazionali si disimpara tutto in fretta?


----------



## Ruuddil23 (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*





luigi61 ha scritto:


> In questa situazione il Milan e stato messo da Mirabelli che ha promosso Gattuso da traghettatore ad allenatore con ben 2 anni di contratto; detto questo è vero che siamo in un vicolo senza uscita per un verso o per l'altro quindi a mio parere , a meno di sfracelli terrei Gattuso fino al termine della stagione (e mi costa enorme sacrificio scriverlo visto che lo contesto dal rinnovo....) poi se si qualifica per la c.l e la squadra convince per il.gioco lo si può pure tenere altrimenti sotto con Conte o con un'allenatore comunque di spessore; l'ennesimo esonero a stagione in corso non risolverebbe un bel niente....e poi chi viene Prandelli Ranieri....anche no grazie a sto punto ripeto finisco con Gattuso



Mi ricordo che prima che andassero via Berlusca e Galliani si parlava di "avvelenamento pozzi prima della fuga" in relazione a certe scelte di mercato. Ecco, l'avvelenamento pozzi prima di andarsene l'ha fatto anche Mirabelli, portando gente inutile come Strinic e Halilovic, ingaggiando Reina senza cedere Donnarumma, così che ci troviamo a dare 10 milioni di ingaggio netti ai soli portieri, e dulcis in fundo blindando Gattuso e lasciando la nuova società in una situazione di prigionia con quello che doveva essere solo un traghettatore. 

Ora ci troviamo con un tecnico che non solo è inadeguato ma è anche legato e riconoscente alla vecchia dirigenza, tanto da farne giocare i pupilli anche quando sono impresentabili. Una situazione anomala che era facilmente prevedibile.

Il problema è che se deve arrivare un Prandelli è meglio starsene fermi. Ranieri mi piace di più, i piazzamenti Champions li ha sempre fatti, ma figurati se non pretende un biennale anche lui.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Lo dico fin da subito, Gattuso ha la stima e se l'è meritata, ma come tutti dipende dai risultati e se non li porta lo cacciano com'è giusto che sia.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> In teoria mettendo dentro Bakayoko e Castillejo l'intenzione era invece quella di aumentare il peso specifico in mezzo e avere più sprint sulla ripartenza, ovvero non palleggiare.
> Il problema vero è stato che con l'ingresso di Zapata prima e il passaggio al 442 iperoffensivo poi dell'Atalanta ci siamo allungati per difenderci, perdendo quella compattezza che per noi è indispensabile per essere una squadra credibile.
> 
> Quando ci apriamo un attimo qualunque avversario ci massacra perchè siamo poco dinamici in mezzo e, come detto tante volte, non abbiamo attaccanti per ripartire in velocità. E' una contraddizione nella costruzione della squadra, c'è poco da fare, qualunque allenatore si troverebbe ad avere a che fare con questo problema e non esiste una formuletta magica per risolverlo.
> ...


Gasperini coi cambi ha rischiato tantissimo perchè evidentemente aveva nulla da perdere. Ha messo zapata per farci allungare e ci è riuscito.
Ogni situazione tattica della gara offre però dei pro e dei contro : i contro erano evidenti ma i pro erano che giocando ordinati e attenti avremmo potuto infilarli noi e infatti due ripartenze buone le abbiamo avute ma il piede sciagurato di bacacoso le ha mandate in malora.
Non sto qua a sindacare sui cambi se siano stati giusti o sbagliati da parte del mister ma la gestione dei momenti non mi è piaciuta.
Nessuno che prova ad abbassare il ritmo, nessuno che va alla bandierina , nessuno che protegge palla per portare a casa un fallo.
Perchè si deve giocare cosi da ignoranti?
E sarebbe anche ora di finirla con questa storia della squadra giovane perchè le presenze in A sono ormai tante per tutti.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Per me invece basta migliorare nella gestione della partita e delle energie...ma soprattutto migliorare nella fase di pressing e di recupero palla...a mio parere la nostra difesa sta troppo bassa...



Vero, è un dato inconfutabile ma se hai come centrali Romagnoli e Musacchio non puoi alzare la difesa più di tanto, col Cagliari ci ha infilato Pavoletti in velocità. Per questo è stato scelto di giocare con la difesa più bassa, è una scelta tattica.

Però sì, codesto è un punto nevralgico del nostro gioco, anche per me dovremmo migliorare.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gasperini coi cambi ha rischiato tantissimo perchè evidentemente aveva nulla da perdere. Ha messo zapata per farci allungare e ci è riuscito.
> Ogni situazione tattica della gara offre però dei pro e dei contro : i contro erano evidenti ma i pro erano che giocando ordinati e attenti avremmo potuto infilarli noi e infatti due ripartenze buone le abbiamo avute ma il piede sciagurato di bacacoso le ha mandate in malora.
> Non sto qua a sindacare sui cambi se siano stati giusti o sbagliati da parte del mister ma la gestione dei momenti non mi è piaciuta.
> Nessuno che prova ad abbassare il ritmo, nessuno che va alla bandierina , nessuno che protegge palla per portare a casa un fallo.
> ...



Bene quello che dici è corretto, come sempre, ma nessuno dei concetti che tocchi riguarda l'allenatore nello specifico. Abbiamo avuto almeno due occasioni clamorose nel secondo tempo (anche il palo del Pipita), più almeno un paio di contropiede gestiti malissimo a livello di scelte. Per me i cambi di Gattuso ci stvano tutti, a livello concettuale, poi se i giocatori che entrano non interpretano bene le situazioni diamo la colpa all'allenatore ma è chiaro che la colpa è sua solo relativamente.

Sul discorso della malizia lasciamo perdere, tocchi un nervo scoperto. Siamo una squadra ingenua, secondo me la più ingenua dell'intera Serie A.

Pensa anche soltanto alla punizione all'ultimo secondo dove Suso anzichè buttarla in area la tocca di lato per un tiro alle stelle di Rodriguez. Roba da far andare il sangue al cervello (cosa che è successa a Higuain nell'occasione infatti).


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Gasperini coi cambi ha rischiato tantissimo perchè evidentemente aveva nulla da perdere. Ha messo zapata per farci allungare e ci è riuscito.
> Ogni situazione tattica della gara offre però dei pro e dei contro : i contro erano evidenti ma i pro erano che giocando ordinati e attenti avremmo potuto infilarli noi e infatti due ripartenze buone le abbiamo avute ma il piede sciagurato di bacacoso le ha mandate in malora.
> Non sto qua a sindacare sui cambi se siano stati giusti o sbagliati da parte del mister ma la gestione dei momenti non mi è piaciuta.
> Nessuno che prova ad abbassare il ritmo, nessuno che va alla bandierina , nessuno che protegge palla per portare a casa un fallo.
> ...



Infatti io posso capire l'inesperienza in ambito internazionale, ma in serie A contro l'Atalanta non serve chissà che cosa. Ieri a parte il solo Calabria parliamo di una rosa con oltre 100 presenze da professionisti. Quindi quando si dice che non sanno leggere i momenti delle gare non è che non lo sanno fare per inesperienza, non lo sanno fare perchè c'è proprio ignoranza a livello calcistico, abbiamo troppa gente poco intelligente.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vero, è un dato inconfutabile ma se hai come centrali Romagnoli e Musacchio non puoi alzare la difesa più di tanto, col Cagliari ci ha infilato Pavoletti in velocità. Per questo è stato scelto di giocare con la difesa più bassa, è una scelta tattica.
> 
> Però sì, codesto è un punto nevralgico del nostro gioco, anche per me dovremmo migliorare.



La prima legge della fase difensiva dice essa inizia quando attacchi il portatore, fin quando non lo fai puoi solo indietreggiare.
Se hai fatto caso a dettare il pressing in più frangenti è stato il solo higuain.
Vorrei capire se gli altri preferiscono indietreggiare perchè non hanno la gamba per aggredire oppure è un'indicazione del mister quella di stare bassi.
Se quella maledetta linea non si alza i nostri centrocampisti e terzini però saranno costretti a giocare sui 60-80 metri e cosi si scoppia.
Il nostro possesso poi non è mai tranquillo o orizzontale perchè altrimenti potremmo rifiatare tendendo palla.
Sono troppe le incongruenze tattiche.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io sono uno di quelli, che crede che l' allenatore incida pochissimo, rettifico, poco.
> Ma non lo dico perchè penso di seperne più degli altri, ma mi baso sull' evidenza, sulla storia, sul passato, sulle cose che ho visto nella mia vita di appassionato ( onestamente, mi piacerebbe sapere quanti realmente tra quelli che parlano di tattiche e preparazioni, sanno almeno l' abc di cosa significhi allenare. Io no di certo, infatti penso in anni di forum di non essere mai intervenuto su movimenti, schemi, disquisizioni tattiche ecc)
> 
> Cose talmente oggettive, che mi fa inalberare non tutti le notino, ma capisco, è una discussione che esisterà fino a che esisterà il calcio, e forse è bello cosi.
> ...



Episodi, nati da errori individuali.

In altri post ho visto citare Montella (con una nota addirittura nostalgica), i goal che prendevamo con lui nascevano da errori di concetto (primo su tutti difendere con la linea alta e aperti) con marcature preventive inesistenti, segno che non si lavorarava colpevolmente su certi concetti, invece quelli finora son goal presi su errori individuali, con la difesa schierata bene, per me è cosa ben diversa.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Bene quello che dici è corretto, come sempre, ma nessuno dei concetti che tocchi riguarda l'allenatore nello specifico. Abbiamo avuto almeno due occasioni clamorose nel secondo tempo (anche il palo del Pipita), più almeno un paio di contropiede gestiti malissimo a livello di scelte. Per me i cambi di Gattuso ci stvano tutti, a livello concettuale, poi se i giocatori che entrano non interpretano bene le situazioni diamo la colpa all'allenatore ma è chiaro che la colpa è sua solo relativamente.
> 
> Sul discorso della malizia lasciamo perdere, tocchi un nervo scoperto. Siamo una squadra ingenua, secondo me la più ingenua dell'intera Serie A.
> 
> Pensa anche soltanto alla punizione all'ultimo secondo dove Suso anzichè buttarla in area la tocca di lato per un tiro alle stelle di Rodriguez. Roba da far andare il sangue al cervello (cosa che è successa a Higuain nell'occasione infatti).



Aspetta però, il possesso palla per addormentare la gara è allenabile.
Guarda il napoli del resto.
Perchè sul 2-1 devo giocare a viso aperto con l'avversario?
Il rivale ha tutto l'interesse che la partita si spacchi e il campo si apra ma io che vinco ho tutto l'interesse che l'inerzia non ci sia quindi : linee serrate, reparti stretti, chiusure preventive e appena trovo lo spazio se me lo lasciano riparto.
Gli altri corrono,io ragiono e respiro.
Non esiste solo il palleggio per creare superiorità numerica.
Per me quello da togliere ieri era calha che ne aveva molto meno di bonaventura e non mi stava dando nulla nè in qualità nè in quantità.
Bacacoso ci ha messo tutta la sua ignoranza calcistica nel non saper leggere nessuna situazione.
Pronti via , appena entrato, sbaglia uno sto, poi vince il rimpallo e parte come un pazzo a campo aperto.
In un'altra occasione lo recupera addirittura zapata.
Ok , non è colpa del mister se il giocatore non recepisce ma perchè lo metti in quel frangente e in quella zona di campo?
Il problema di questo milan è il centrocampo perchè la mediana legge e indirizza l'inerzia.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Episodi, nati da errori individuali.
> 
> In altri post ho visto citare Montella (con una nota addirittura nostalgica), i goal che prendevamo con lui nascevano da errori di concetto (primo su tutti difendere con la linea alta e aperti) con marcature preventive inesistenti, segno che non si lavorarava colpevolmente su certi concetti, invece quelli finora son goal presi su errori individuali, con la difesa schierata bene, per me è cosa ben diversa.



Il Milan di Gattuso grazie a Dio non c'entra nulla con il Milan di Montella. Con lui era un possesso palla inutile, in orrizontale e senza ritmo, con Rino invece l'opposto. Il problema è che si continua a prendere gol da polli e a sprecare l'impossibile. 

PS. se venisse esonerato Rino, a differenza di quando accaduto con Montella, il suo sostituto troverebbe una squadra atleticamente ben preparata, sarebbe un vantaggio.


----------



## Jino (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspetta però, il possesso palla per addormentare la gara è allenabile.
> Guarda il napoli del resto.
> Perchè sul 2-1 devo giocare a viso aperto con l'avversario?
> Il rivale ha tutto l'interesse che la partita si spacchi e il campo si apra ma io che vinco ho tutto l'interesse che l'inerzia non ci sia quindi : linee serrate, reparti stretti, chiusure preventive e appena trovo lo spazio se me lo lasciano riparto.
> ...



Il problema della mediana è che hai tre titolari, poi le riserve chi sono? Questo Bakakoso gioca perchè gliel'hanno promesso, perchè prende tanti soldi, perchè gli altri son anche peggio... ma in queste prime uscite s'è visto quanto è ignorante calcisticamente...


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> La prima legge della fase difensiva dice essa inizia quando attacchi il portatore, fin quando non lo fai puoi solo indietreggiare.
> Se hai fatto caso a dettare il pressing in più frangenti è stato il solo higuain.
> Vorrei capire se gli altri preferiscono indietreggiare perchè non hanno la gamba per aggredire oppure è un'indicazione del mister quella di stare bassi.
> Se quella maledetta linea non si alza i nostri centrocampisti e terzini però saranno costretti a giocare sui 60-80 metri e cosi si scoppia.
> ...



E' una scelta, non di difendere bassi ma di difendere compatti innanzi tutto. Poi se vuoi difendere alto hai bisogno di difensori aggressivi e forti nell'uno contro uno, al tempo noi giocavamo con Maldini Nesta Stam Thiago Silva... potevamo anche difendere nell'area avversaria col recupero che avevano certi fenomeni come i nostri. Ma con Romagnoli e Musacchio non puoi, altrimenti uno come il Papu lo riprendono con lo scooter...

Dobbiamo dunque indietreggiare e rimanere compatti, in modo da non lasciare spazio tra le linee e dietro ai difensori per le imbucate. Sono scelte ben precise e coerenti con le caratteristiche, incomplete, dei nostri giocatori. Anche avere un mediano come Biglia non aiuta, con Jack vicino, perchè devi compattare sempre i reparti o non ne beccano una. Avessimo Kante e Matuidi potremmo anche giocare su 50 metri...

Infine davanti non abbiamo attaccanti che ripartono con forza, veloci sui 50 metri, dunque costruiamo azioni da rete sempre col fraseggio. Forse col Pipita qualcosa è migliorato, ma ci mancano due esterni decenti per questo tipo di gioco.

Insomma, ribadisco, abbiamo un aborto di squadra, costruita da troppe teste e con idee confuse. Lo dicevo durante l'estate, aspetto di capire l'idea di gioco di Maldini e Leonardo. Hanno molte attenuanti finora, ma nel poco tempo che avevano hanno fatto ben poco per correggere i nostri difetti purtroppo e adesso puntualmente i nodi vengono al pettine quando affrontiamo squadre ben organizzate come Cagliari e Atalanta.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspetta però, il possesso palla per addormentare la gara è allenabile.
> Guarda il napoli del resto.
> Perchè sul 2-1 devo giocare a viso aperto con l'avversario?
> Il rivale ha tutto l'interesse che la partita si spacchi e il campo si apra ma io che vinco ho tutto l'interesse che l'inerzia non ci sia quindi : linee serrate, reparti stretti, chiusure preventive e appena trovo lo spazio se me lo lasciano riparto.
> ...



Ma noi abbiamo la qualità del Napoli? Abbiamo davvero tutta questa qualità da gestire la partita sottoritmo stile Barça contro una squadra aggressiva e ben organizzata come l'Atalanta?

Per me se vuoi fare quel tipo di gioco devi cambiare mezza squadra perchè i nostri, tra quelli innamorati del pallone e quelli come Kessie e Bakayoko, non sono proprio in grado di fare una cosa simile.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Ma noi abbiamo la qualità del Napoli? Abbiamo davvero tutta questa qualità da gestire la partita sottoritmo stile Barça contro una squadra aggressiva e ben organizzata come l'Atalanta?
> 
> Per me se vuoi fare quel tipo di gioco devi cambiare mezza squadra perchè i nostri, tra quelli innamorati del pallone e quelli come Kessie e Bakayoko, non sono proprio in grado di fare una cosa simile.



E allora gestisci in modo da 'calcio pane e salame' ma per favore gestisci : non possiamo giocare a fare un gol più degli altri come il foggia di zeman.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Settembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> E' una scelta, non di difendere bassi ma di difendere compatti innanzi tutto. Poi se vuoi difendere alto hai bisogno di difensori aggressivi e forti nell'uno contro uno, al tempo noi giocavamo con Maldini Nesta Stam Thiago Silva... potevamo anche difendere nell'area avversaria col recupero che avevano certi fenomeni come i nostri. Ma con Romagnoli e Musacchio non puoi, altrimenti uno come il Papu lo riprendono con lo scooter...
> 
> Dobbiamo dunque indietreggiare e rimanere compatti, in modo da non lasciare spazio tra le linee e dietro ai difensori per le imbucate. Sono scelte ben precise e coerenti con le caratteristiche, incomplete, dei nostri giocatori. Anche avere un mediano come Biglia non aiuta, con Jack vicino, perchè devi compattare sempre i reparti o non ne beccano una. Avessimo Kante e Matuidi potremmo anche giocare su 50 metri...
> 
> ...



Se la squadra è cosi scarsa come dici esiste il rimedio più antico del mondo : attui un 4-4-2 e giochi semplice, scolastico ma ordinato e con logica .


----------



## Compix83 (24 Settembre 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E' normale quando abbiamo un ebete in panchina. Fino a quando non avremo un vero allenatore, l'obiettivo Champions sarà sempre un miraggio. E la Roma sono sicuro che non continuerà sempre cosi. E attenzione a Sassuolo e Fiorentina. Quest'anno rischiamo davvero una figura di ***** epocale.



Questi insulti a una persona come Rino in un Forum dedicato al Milan, sono vergognosi, indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali sulle capacità dell'allenatore. Siamo allo stesso infimo livello dei vari gruppetti Facebook che proprio per queste ragioni evito di frequentare.


----------



## Victorss (24 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Aspetta però, il possesso palla per addormentare la gara è allenabile.
> Guarda il napoli del resto.
> Perchè sul 2-1 devo giocare a viso aperto con l'avversario?
> Il rivale ha tutto l'interesse che la partita si spacchi e il campo si apra ma io che vinco ho tutto l'interesse che l'inerzia non ci sia quindi : linee serrate, reparti stretti, chiusure preventive e appena trovo lo spazio se me lo lasciano riparto.
> ...



Ma basta dare tutte le colpe a Bakayoko, chi fa la catazza li è Suso con quel dribbling sciagurato al posto che alzare il muso e passare la palla al pipita solo in mezzo all area. 
Bakayoko anche ieri il suo l ha fatto, partita onesta.


----------



## Victorss (24 Settembre 2018)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Questi insulti a una persona come Rino in un Forum dedicato al Milan, sono vergognosi, indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali sulle capacità dell'allenatore. Siamo allo stesso infimo livello dei vari gruppetti Facebook che proprio per queste ragioni evito di frequentare.



.


----------



## Gas (24 Settembre 2018)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Questi insulti a una persona come Rino in un Forum dedicato al Milan, sono vergognosi, indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali sulle capacità dell'allenatore. Siamo allo stesso infimo livello dei vari gruppetti Facebook che proprio per queste ragioni evito di frequentare.



Bravo !!!


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2018)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Questi insulti a una persona come Rino in un Forum dedicato al Milan, sono vergognosi, indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali sulle capacità dell'allenatore. Siamo allo stesso infimo livello dei vari gruppetti Facebook che proprio per queste ragioni evito di frequentare.



Ma dai, mi spieghi come definire un allenatore che toglie Bonaventura che sta facendo una delle migliori partite della stagione per mettere Bakayoko che ha fatto pena e ha sbagliato il contropiede 3 contro 2, che toglie Calabria per mettere quel cesso di Abate e che non toglie Calhanoglu che stava camminando in campo dall'inizio della partita? Raga mi sa che voi non tifate Milan, ma tifate solo Gattuso e chi è milanista come lui. Io mi sono rotto di perdere tempo con pseudo-allenatori. Ma lo volete capire che essere milanisti e aver vinto tutto da giocatore non è sinonimo di essere un grande allenatore? Ma bisogna fare le lezioni dell'asilo per far capire queste cose?


----------



## Zenos (24 Settembre 2018)

Compix83 ha scritto:


> Questi insulti a una persona come Rino in un Forum dedicato al Milan, sono vergognosi, indipendentemente dalle opinioni personali sulle capacità dell'allenatore. Siamo allo stesso infimo livello dei vari gruppetti Facebook che proprio per queste ragioni evito di frequentare.



Pensa io evito i gruppi dove osannavano Brocchi o Montella solo perche in quel momento erano gli allenatori del Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*


e come volevasi dimostrare è finita come avevo scritto a Maggio!
Ovvero che ce ne saremmo ampiamente pentiti di quel triennale a Gattuso. Grazie Mirabelli, maledetto.
Però il destino ci aveva offerto un'altra chance per provare a prendere un allenatore già pronto, uno tra Sarri e Conte, ma Maldini in primis, e Leonardo hanno toppato anche loro. Mi dispiace, perché anche questo lo avevo scritto, speravo che avrebbero avuto coraggio, ma non l'hanno avuto invece. Era una scelta forte, impopolare, ma NECESSARIA. Peccato.
Mi ricordo quando a Luglio mi si attaccava perché sostenevo che oltre alla società andava cambiato anche l'allenatore, un nuovo ciclo da zero (e c'era pure chi voleva restassaro Mirabelli e Fassone, almeno fino a settembre Lol). Comunque ero stato fin troppo ottimista, ero convinto che a Novembre tutti avrebbero voluto la testa di Gattuso, offendendolo, bruciando l'ennesima bandiera. Purtroppo siamo già a fine settembre e la cosa si è anticipata addirittura. Prima del previsto.


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e come volevasi dimostrare è finita come avevo scritto a Maggio!
> Ovvero che ce ne saremmo ampiamente pentiti di quel triennale a Gattuso. Grazie Mirabelli, maledetto.
> Però il destino ci aveva offerto un'altra chance per provare a prendere un allenatore già pronto, uno tra Sarri e Conte, ma Maldini in primis, e Leonardo hanno toppato anche loro. Mi dispiace, perché anche questo lo avevo scritto, speravo che avrebbero avuto coraggio, ma non l'hanno avuto invece. Era una scelta forte, impopolare, ma NECESSARIA. Peccato.
> Mi ricordo quando a Luglio mi si attaccava perché sostenevo che oltre alla società andava cambiato anche l'allenatore, un nuovo ciclo da zero (e c'era pure chi voleva restassaro Mirabelli e Fassone, almeno fino a settembre Lol). Comunque ero stato fin troppo ottimista, ero convinto che a Novembre tutti avrebbero voluto la testa di Gattuso, offendendolo, bruciando l'ennesima bandiera. Purtroppo siamo già a fine settembre e la cosa si è anticipata addirittura. Prima del previsto.



Le scelte impopolari di solito sono sempre quelle azzeccate.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ma possibile che non ci vada mai bene NULLA ??
> 
> Ma si può essere cosi sfigati ?



ma quale sfiga e sfiga Lollo. Queste cose erano facilmente prevedibili. Bastava non avere i prosciutti sugli occhi e guardare oltre, ma purtroppo come al solito, i pochi che volevamo cambiare allenatore, io, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e pochissimi altri ( e non per antipatia come qualcuno pensa) eravamo mal visti. 
Chi è causa del suol mal, pianga se stesso. E adesso voglio vedere cosa cavolo si inventano.


----------



## Love (24 Settembre 2018)

ottimo cosi...è giusto che il direttore dica le cose in modo chiaro...gattuso dice che sotto pressione lavora meglio..vediamo...


----------



## Moffus98 (24 Settembre 2018)

Chissà perchè ma sto vedendo il remake della scorsa stagione. Dopo la sconfitta per 2-0 contro la Sampdoria mi ricordo che Fassone fece un'intervista in cui praticamente esonerò Montella. Ecco, la stessa cosa sta accadendo quest'anno, solo che Leonardo è molto più bravo e più furbo di Fassone e lo dice in maniera criptica. Per me Gattuso è gia esonerato, vedremo se tra qualche mese o a fine stagione.


----------



## Clarenzio (24 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> e come volevasi dimostrare è finita come avevo scritto a Maggio!
> Ovvero che ce ne saremmo ampiamente pentiti di quel triennale a Gattuso. Grazie Mirabelli, maledetto.
> Però il destino ci aveva offerto un'altra chance per provare a prendere un allenatore già pronto, uno tra Sarri e Conte, ma Maldini in primis, e Leonardo hanno toppato anche loro. Mi dispiace, perché anche questo lo avevo scritto, speravo che avrebbero avuto coraggio, ma non l'hanno avuto invece. Era una scelta forte, impopolare, ma NECESSARIA. Peccato.
> Mi ricordo quando a Luglio mi si attaccava perché sostenevo che oltre alla società andava cambiato anche l'allenatore, un nuovo ciclo da zero (e c'era pure chi voleva restassaro Mirabelli e Fassone, almeno fino a settembre Lol). Comunque ero stato fin troppo ottimista, ero convinto che a Novembre tutti avrebbero voluto la testa di Gattuso, offendendolo, bruciando l'ennesima bandiera. Purtroppo siamo già a fine settembre e la cosa si è anticipata addirittura. Prima del previsto.





corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quale sfiga e sfiga Lollo. Queste cose erano facilmente prevedibili. Bastava non avere i prosciutti sugli occhi e guardare oltre, ma purtroppo come al solito, i pochi che volevamo cambiare allenatore, io, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e pochissimi altri ( e non per antipatia come qualcuno pensa) eravamo mal visti.
> Chi è causa del suol mal, pianga se stesso. E adesso voglio vedere cosa cavolo si inventano.



Mamma mia quanto sei pesante. L'ultima frase poi...

Ogni volta che il Milan va male tiri fuori la stessa solfa, cercando di passare come vittima illuminata lapidata dal volgo. Purtroppo è una mistificazione della realtà, perchè l'estate scorsa 2/3 del forum (non dico del tifo in generale, ma sicuramente del forum) bramava già l'arrivo di Conte al posto di Gattuso.


----------



## pazzomania (24 Settembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ti dico la mia esperienza in maniera sintetica.
> Ho giocato a calcio per parecchi anni, spesso l'allenatore era un appassionato, un ex giocatore amatoriale che decideva il modulo e il discorso motivazionale, finché un giorno salito di categoria, mi sono imbattuto in un allenatore con patentino, ebbene tutto un altro mondo.
> La maniera di stare in campo in ogni situazione di gioco, la maniera di difendere, le diagonali, i movimenti in azione di pressing, quando pressare e quando no... ti cambiano la vita.
> Perciò io penso che l'allenatore sia fondamentale nel calcio, troppo fondamentale...
> Ovvio, se non hai i giocatori adeguati alle aspettative societarie, ma solo l'allenatore, non raggiungerai gli obiettivi societari, ma sicuramente non esprimi un calcio "povero"...



Si parte dal presupposto, che un qualunque allenatore di Serie A, le basi le abbia, e le conoscano tutti allo stesso modo le regole principali. Eh.


----------



## corvorossonero (24 Settembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Mamma mia quanto sei pesante. L'ultima frase poi...
> 
> Ogni volta che il Milan va male tiri fuori la stessa solfa, cercando di passare come vittima illuminata lapidata dal volgo. Purtroppo è una mistificazione della realtà, perchè l'estate scorsa 2/3 del forum (non dico del tifo in generale, ma sicuramente del forum) bramava già l'arrivo di Conte al posto di Gattuso.



ti senti chiamato in causa per caso? hai la coda di paglia? ho semplicemente detto la mia. 2/3 del foum assolutamente non vero.
Eravamo in pochi a voler cambiare, non ricordo i nomi ma di sicuro non la maggioranza, anzi. Ma il punto non è questo, quello che volevo sottolineare è che certe scelte vanno prese fregandosene di ciò che pensa la stragrande maggioranza del tifo, perché sistematicamente sbaglia. La scelta era impopolare, forse ingiusta, poco rispettosa, quello che vuoi, ma andava fatta. Trovo molto più sbagliato invece cambiare adesso, a stagione in corso, quando l'allenatore nuovo eventualmente, si trova tutto fatto dal vecchio coach, preparazione, tattica, gerarchie, ecc ecc. Sarebbe un casino. Chiaro che se le cose andassero molto male, qualcosa bisognerà fare.

P.S. piuttosto che criticarmi, avresti fatto migliore figura a dire di esserti sbagliato, se proprio ci tenevi tanto a dirmi qualcosa, considerato che quando scherzosamente parlavo di Gattusiani, te la sei presa male, cominciando a lanciare frecciate a più non posso.


----------



## Manue (24 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si parte dal presupposto, che un qualunque allenatore di Serie A, le basi le abbia, e le conoscano tutti allo stesso modo le regole principali. Eh.




Cosa c’entra?
Come in ogni lavoro c’è chi fa bene e chi fa male...sempre


----------



## varvez (24 Settembre 2018)

Non me la raccontano giusta. Sapevano da ben prima di luglio che avrebbero preso in mano il Milan, quindi le cose sono due: o non sono riusciti a prendere Conte/Sarri o credevano davvero che con Gattuso avrebbero potuto costruire qualcosa. Dato che non penso alla seconda ipotesi, altrimenti sono degli incompetenti, propendo per l'impossibilità di arrivare ad uno dei due allenatori citati.

Ergo,Conte non arriverà di certo a breve, quando saranno costretti ad esonerare Gattuso.


----------



## alcyppa (24 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ma quale sfiga e sfiga Lollo. Queste cose erano facilmente prevedibili. Bastava non avere i prosciutti sugli occhi e guardare oltre, ma purtroppo come al solito, i pochi che volevamo cambiare allenatore, *io, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] e pochissimi altri ( e non per antipatia come qualcuno pensa) eravamo mal visti. *
> Chi è causa del suol mal, pianga se stesso. E adesso voglio vedere cosa cavolo si inventano.



Ma non eravamo/siamo in pochi dai...

Magari non 2/3 come dice Clarenzio ma una buona fetta voleva cambiare.


Concordo col fatto che ora siamo impelagati ma io sono sempre per cambiare e per soluzioni nette.


----------



## SoloMVB (24 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Come ampiamente previsto da me e tanti altri Gattuso non arriva a Novembre,da me previsto verso marzo -aprile scorsi in altre discussioni,con tanto di mia previsione sul sostituto: Donadoni. Se non erro Gattuso disse che se non fosse stato all'altezza si sarebbe fatto da parte senza problemi,ecco,sia coerente,e' vero che la rosa e' monca ma occorre una sterzata che francamente,a parte Conte,non so chi possa darla.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Settembre 2018)

varvez ha scritto:


> Non me la raccontano giusta. Sapevano da ben prima di luglio che avrebbero preso in mano il Milan, quindi le cose sono due: o non sono riusciti a prendere Conte/Sarri o credevano davvero che con Gattuso avrebbero potuto costruire qualcosa. Dato che non penso alla seconda ipotesi, altrimenti sono degli incompetenti, propendo per l'impossibilità di arrivare ad uno dei due allenatori citati.
> 
> Ergo,Conte non arriverà di certo a breve, quando saranno costretti ad esonerare Gattuso.



Sarri era ormai promesso al Chelsea già prima dell'avvento di Elliott. Conte invece non è potuto arrivare per il contenzioso con lo stesso club inglese, motivo per cui quasi certamente non potrà arrivare nemmeno adesso. Ecco perché Elliott nel comunicato di presentazione ha subito confermato ufficialmente Gattuso, senza menzionare Fassone e Mirabelli, poi si è capito perché. Leonardo e Maldini su questo punto non hanno deciso niente, fosse stato soprattutto per il brasiliano Gattuso sarebbe a Rende con Mirabelli a bersi un caffè in piazza.

Adesso dipende sempre tutto dai Singer, se decidono di pagare a Conte i soldi che gli deve il Chelsea si risolve tutto in poco tempo. Ma non credo lo faranno.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Ma non eravamo/siamo in pochi dai...
> 
> Magari non 2/3 come dice Clarenzio ma una buona fetta voleva cambiare.
> 
> ...



si ma non importa sinceramente, non mi interessa quanti eravamo, il vero problema è che ci avevamo visto giusto. E questo mi fa paura, perché noi siamo semplici tifosi che esprimiamo opinioni, senza essere del mestiere, loro in teoria sono pagati per prendere le decisioni migliori per il Milan.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sarri era ormai promesso al Chelsea già prima dell'avvento di Elliott. Conte invece non è potuto arrivare per il contenzioso con lo stesso club inglese, motivo per cui quasi certamente non potrà arrivare nemmeno adesso. Ecco perché Elliott nel comunicato di presentazione ha subito confermato ufficialmente Gattuso, senza menzionare Fassone e Mirabelli, poi si è capito perché. Leonardo e Maldini su questo punto non hanno deciso niente, fosse stato soprattutto per il brasiliano Gattuso sarebbe a Rende con Mirabelli a bersi un caffè in piazza.
> 
> Adesso dipende sempre tutto dai Singer, se decidono di pagare a Conte i soldi che gli deve il Chelsea si risolve tutto in poco tempo. Ma non credo lo faranno.



Sarri aveva già un accordo con noi, lo ha fatto capire più volte Giuntoli. Mirabelli ha rovinato i piani di chi aveva già in mente cosa fare.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Settembre 2018)

comunque vada e si evolva la situazione-gattuso si può dire che questa è la prima vera e reale volta in cui la sua panchina ha iniziato a scricchiolare davvero….si in estate c'erano le voci ma i diretti interessati smentivano categoricamente adesso invece qualcosa sembra essere cambiato…

anche rispetto al dopo cagliari si percepisce un'aria diversa…

leggevo il qs stamani e anche loro parlavano di Leonardo che in pratica ha per la prima volta realmente messo in discussione il tecnico (pubblicamente)


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Sarri aveva già un accordo con noi, lo ha fatto capire più volte Giuntoli. Mirabelli ha rovinato i piani di chi aveva già in mente cosa fare.



Sì, questo è vero, ma è una cosa precedente allo scempio di rinnovo fatto da Mirabelli a Gattuso. Scempiaggine accresciuta dal fatto che è stato un rinnovo volto a parare il sedere del DS che così avrebbe avuto un parafulmine anche per il campionato seguente. Ricordo che commentai la notizia con l'immagine di Fantozzi che faceva il parafulmine per la megaditta.


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, questo è vero, ma è una cosa precedente allo scempio di rinnovo fatto da Mirabelli a Gattuso. Scempiaggine accresciuta dal fatto che è stato un rinnovo volto a parare il sedere del DS che così avrebbe avuto un parafulmine anche per il campionato seguente. Ricordo che commentai la notizia con l'immagine di Fantozzi che faceva il parafulmine per la megaditta.



esatto. La colpa infatti e del grande mirabilia, tanto osannato qui dentro. Ma leonardo e Maldini potevano e dovevano fare diversamente.


----------



## __king george__ (25 Settembre 2018)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> Sì, questo è vero, ma è una cosa precedente allo scempio di rinnovo fatto da Mirabelli a Gattuso. Scempiaggine accresciuta dal fatto che è stato un rinnovo volto a parare il sedere del DS che così avrebbe avuto un parafulmine anche per il campionato seguente. Ricordo che commentai la notizia con l'immagine di Fantozzi che faceva il parafulmine per la megaditta.



secondo me più che parafulmine era proprio una cosa "scientifica" che aveva organizzato Mirabelli:

aveva capito che se veniva Sarri avrebbe spinto per Giuntoli (e infatti lui stesso confermò) e quindi lui era *******...quindi fece arrivare gattuso e soprattutto cercò (e in buona parte riuscì) a blindarlo con un contrattone in modo che non fosse facile sostituirlo nemmeno in futuro….

i conti furono giusti ma la proprietà è cambiata e lui è andato a casa lo stesso….

dite che lo penso troppo in malafede? secondo me è cosi


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> esatto. La colpa infatti e del grande mirabilia, tanto osannato qui dentro. Ma leonardo e Maldini potevano e dovevano fare diversamente.



Non so quanto margine di manovra abbiano avuto Leonardo e Maldini in realtà. Sono sicuro che Leo, potendo, avrebbe agito subito, mentre Maldini è arrivato a cose ormai fatte. I Singer possono sbloccare la situazione quando vogliono e dovevano farlo all'indomani del subentro, di questo sono certo. Non l'hanno fatto e hanno sbagliato. Vediamo cosa fanno adesso.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (25 Settembre 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> secondo me più che parafulmine era proprio una cosa "scientifica" che aveva organizzato Mirabelli:
> 
> aveva capito che se veniva Sarri avrebbe spinto per Giuntoli (e infatti lui stesso confermò) e quindi lui era *******...quindi fece arrivare gattuso e soprattutto cercò (e in buona parte riuscì) a blindarlo con un contrattone in modo che non fosse facile sostituirlo nemmeno in futuro….
> 
> ...



Sì sì, conosco questa tua tesi e l'ho sempre appoggiata. Infatti "pararsi il sedere" era inteso nel doppio senso, sia di evitare la cacciata con un allenatore "amico" sia di utilizzare lo stesso, in quanto giovane ed inesperto, come parafulmine affibbiandogli le colpe se le cose fossero andate male.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Ma basta dare tutte le colpe a Bakayoko, chi fa la catazza li è Suso con quel dribbling sciagurato al posto che alzare il muso e passare la palla al pipita solo in mezzo all area.
> Bakayoko anche ieri il suo l ha fatto, partita onesta.



Bacacoso fa sempre il suo , non fosse che il 'suo' ci azzecca poco col calcio?
P.s. nel 3vs2 giocato dall'ex chelsea e sprecato malamente che colpe avrebbe suso?
Non si può difendere l'indifendibile.


----------



## Sotiris (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Così parlò l'ex allenatore dell'Antalyaspor.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Cosa c’entra?
> Come in ogni lavoro c’è chi fa bene e chi fa male...sempre



Dio mio, si stava parlando della differenza tra un allenatore amatoriale e uno professionista.

Se intervieni, almeno centra il punto, prima di cercare di far passare per fesso qualcuno scrivendo "Cosa c’entra?"


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*



Parole da Dirigente navigato e soprattutto da chi ha ben chiari obbiettivi e strategie..Rino pure sa che DEVE dimostrare coi punti di meritarsi la panchina

Sono sbalordito che davvero si pensi che sta lì per via di Maldini e che si voglia far passare Paolo come un Galliani coi capelli e i denti bianchi...

Siamo un club normale..dopo 4 partite si cambia solo se la situazione è disperata non certo se le cose vanno così così..

Fino alla decima giornata il tempo per recuperare se si viaggia come ora c'è sempre (l'anno scorso abbiamo atteso invece fosse irrimediabilmente compromesso tutto)..ora però è Gattuso che deve provare il suo valore


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Dio mio, si stava parlando della differenza tra un allenatore amatoriale e uno professionista.
> 
> Se intervieni, almeno centra il punto, prima di cercare di far passare per fesso qualcuno scrivendo "Cosa c’entra?"



Scusami, 
hai fatto un post da censura, non da parte dell'amministratore, ma da parte di un qualsiasi sportivo che ha giocato a calcio ad un discreto livello.
Ti ho esposto la mia esperienza, non riferendomi ha dichiarazioni di Pro nei confronti degli allenatori avuti in carriera, ma tu vai dritto per la tua idea nonostante avessi inizialmente detto di non aver mai fatto parte del mondo calcistico non amatoriale...

Il punto l'ho ben c'entrato, non era difficile da capire, era italiano, ma niente continui sulla tua presunzione...

basta così, inutile perdere tempo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> ti senti chiamato in causa per caso? hai la coda di paglia? ho semplicemente detto la mia. 2/3 del foum assolutamente non vero.
> Eravamo in pochi a voler cambiare, non ricordo i nomi ma di sicuro non la maggioranza, anzi. Ma il punto non è questo, quello che volevo sottolineare è che certe scelte vanno prese fregandosene di ciò che pensa la stragrande maggioranza del tifo, perché sistematicamente sbaglia. La scelta era impopolare, forse ingiusta, poco rispettosa, quello che vuoi, ma andava fatta. Trovo molto più sbagliato invece cambiare adesso, a stagione in corso, quando l'allenatore nuovo eventualmente, si trova tutto fatto dal vecchio coach, preparazione, tattica, gerarchie, ecc ecc. Sarebbe un casino. Chiaro che se le cose andassero molto male, qualcosa bisognerà fare.
> 
> P.S. piuttosto che criticarmi, avresti fatto migliore figura a dire di esserti sbagliato, se proprio ci tenevi tanto a dirmi qualcosa, considerato che quando scherzosamente parlavo di Gattusiani, te la sei presa male, cominciando a lanciare frecciate a più non posso.



io intervengo a ribadire la mia posizione estiva e a riproporre a voi che avevate previsto tutto (e scusa, ma pare quasi godiate che non stiamo facendo bene) il problema secondo me..

Io non ho nulla contro Gattuso, la mia posizione è sempre stata una: se non può arrivare un top meglio restare con Rino.

Io sono certo che Leonardo ha sondato sia Conte che forse pure Sarri...quello che a voi pare proprio non entrare nella zucca, scusa la brutalità del termine, è che probabilmente questi hanno detto NO..capite? Non è questione di volere tenere Rino, è questione di mancanza di alternative credibili!


----------



## pazzomania (25 Settembre 2018)

Manue ha scritto:


> Scusami,
> hai fatto un post da censura, non da parte dell'amministratore, ma da parte di un qualsiasi sportivo che ha giocato a calcio ad un discreto livello.
> Ti ho esposto la mia esperienza, non riferendomi ha dichiarazioni di Pro nei confronti degli allenatori avuti in carriera, ma tu vai dritto per la tua idea nonostante avessi inizialmente detto di non aver mai fatto parte del mondo calcistico non amatoriale...
> 
> ...



Presunzione? io ho scritto una cosa, tu mi hai risposto che c'è differenza tra un allenatore amatoriale e uno vero, e io ti ho risposto che mi pare ovvio e scontato, che chi arrivi in Serie A, ad allenare, le basi le abbia per forza di cose.

Non vedo cosa non ti sia chiaro o cosa non ci sia di ovvio in quanto ho scritto.


----------



## Manue (25 Settembre 2018)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Presunzione? io ho scritto una cosa, tu mi hai risposto che c'è differenza tra un allenatore amatoriale e uno vero, e io ti ho risposto che mi pare ovvio e scontato, che chi arrivi in Serie A, ad allenare, le basi le abbia per forza di cose.
> 
> Non vedo cosa non ti sia chiaro o cosa non ci sia di ovvio in quanto ho scritto.



Va bene così, non è importante.


----------



## jacky (25 Settembre 2018)

Bisogna capire se Leonardo è contro tutti a volerlo cambiare oppure se da metà luglio è tutto un teatrino in attesa dell'allenatore che hanno scelto.

Io sto virando verso la prima opzione, parole troppo pesanti, addirittura conferma piena nel primo comunicato. Gazidis lo hanno aspettato tamponando con Scaroni, Gattuso non mi sembra una soluzione-tampone... ci hanno bombardato con il suo faccione sugli abbonamenti (con pochi risultati visto il numero finale) e lo hanno legittimato e appoggiato con l'arrivo di Maldini.

Per me tra Gattuso e Leonardo è più sicuro il primo nel progetto, ma magari sbaglio.


----------



## Kaketto (25 Settembre 2018)

ventu84090 ha scritto:


> Se in più ci metti che giochiamo con la difesa bassissima e che centrocampisti ed esterni devono ogni volta farsi 60-70 metri di campo ecco che al 70esimo siamo morti...in aggiunta toglie i pochi palleggiatori che abbiamo ed ecco che non usciamo più dalla nostra metà campo...



Quoto. Anche perché si gioca con un 451. Mi piacerebbe vedere statistica, dei km fatti per partita, di suso e chala.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2018)

jacky ha scritto:


> Bisogna capire se Leonardo è contro tutti a volerlo cambiare oppure se da metà luglio è tutto un teatrino in attesa dell'allenatore che hanno scelto.
> 
> Io sto virando verso la prima opzione, parole troppo pesanti, addirittura conferma piena nel primo comunicato. Gazidis lo hanno aspettato tamponando con Scaroni, Gattuso non mi sembra una soluzione-tampone... ci hanno bombardato con il suo faccione sugli abbonamenti (con pochi risultati visto il numero finale) e lo hanno legittimato e appoggiato con l'arrivo di Maldini.
> 
> Per me tra Gattuso e Leonardo è più sicuro il primo nel progetto, ma magari sbaglio.



Ti stai sbagliando infatti. A mio parere, naturalmente, ma sono certo che tutti concordino. Credi che Gattuso abbia più peso di Leonardo nel club? Stai parlando di un dirigente di primo livello, mi auguro che stai scherzando. Vai tranquillo che Gattuso potrà resistere all'inverosimile, ma ad un certo punto (cosa che non mi auguro ovviamente) i risultati negativi peseranno e sarà esonerato, in tal caso. Gattuso viene mantenuto il più possibile perché è stato ufficializzato direttamente da Elliott, quasi per motivi di facciata. Non lo possono esonerare dopo 4 giornate, sarebbe come l'ammissione di uno sbaglio. Se i risultati tardano ad arrivare, vedrai apparire segnali sempre più pressanti fino alla capitolazione. In questo senso, un primo segnale è già nelle parole di Leonardo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> io intervengo a ribadire la mia posizione estiva e a riproporre a voi che avevate previsto tutto (e scusa, ma pare quasi godiate che non stiamo facendo bene) il problema secondo me..
> 
> Io non ho nulla contro Gattuso, la mia posizione è sempre stata una: se non può arrivare un top meglio restare con Rino.
> 
> Io sono certo che Leonardo ha sondato sia Conte che forse pure Sarri...quello che a voi pare proprio non entrare nella zucca, scusa la brutalità del termine, è che probabilmente questi hanno detto NO..capite? Non è questione di volere tenere Rino, è questione di mancanza di alternative credibili!



Tra gattuso e i top esiste una miriade di allenatori 'pronti'. 
Magari un giorno gattuso sarà anche meglio di questa lista di allenatori pronti, un giorno però, non oggi.
Ad esempio io non ho mai capito perchè in pochi stimino donadoni e si che roberto di esperienza ne ha eccome ed ha pure quella calma necessaria per gestire un gruppo.
Io l'ho sempre apprezzato prima da calciatore e poi da allenatore perchè appartiene alla generazione di allenatori preparati tatticamente e che ha fatto la gavetta.
In alcuni anni poi ha disputato campionati sbalorditivi.


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se la squadra è cosi scarsa come dici esiste il rimedio più antico del mondo : attui un 4-4-2 e giochi semplice, scolastico ma ordinato e con logica .



442 con Biglia e Kessie no, provati tante volte. Inoltre dovresti chiedere a Suso di fare tutta la fascia, avrebbe poco senso per me. Lo vedo come uno schema per segmenti di partita e basta.
Non dimenticare che abbiamo perso col Benevento gioca di col 442


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tra gattuso e i top esiste una miriade di allenatori 'pronti'.
> Magari un giorno gattuso sarà anche meglio di questa lista di allenatori pronti, un giorno però, non oggi.
> Ad esempio io non ho mai capito perchè in pochi stimino donadoni e si che roberto di esperienza ne ha eccome ed ha pure quella calma necessaria per gestire un gruppo.
> Io l'ho sempre apprezzato prima da calciatore e poi da allenatore perchè appartiene alla generazione di allenatori preparati tatticamente e che ha fatto la gavetta.
> In alcuni anni poi ha disputato campionati sbalorditivi.



Io invece penso che gli esempi di quelli più "pronti" li abbiamo già visti all'opera: Sinisa e Ridolini hanno bene o male fallito..lo stesso Donadoni che non disprezzo per me è da provinciale..infatti nelle uniche due realtà dure ha fatto male (napoli e nazionale) mostrando che quella calma è anche un po' il suo limite perché manca della dovuta "grinta" e personalità per certi ambienti..

Io non me ne faccio nulla dei Gasperini, Pioli etc..sono come il Del Neri di turno..non hanno la "stoffa" per le grandi piazze..quella o ce l'hai o vieni massacrato..

Rino ha mille difetti forse, magari tatticamente è meno abile di Gasperini o Pioli..ma ha una pellaccia dura..una scorza che può usare come scudo per i giocatori e che i giocatori percepiscono..il Gasp di turno alle prime 3 critiche sui giornali invece inizierebbe a traballare emotivamente scaricando sul gruppo le sue ansie


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io invece penso che gli esempi di quelli più "pronti" li abbiamo già visti all'opera: Sinisa e Ridolini hanno bene o male fallito..lo stesso Donadoni che non disprezzo per me è da provinciale..infatti nelle uniche due realtà dure ha fatto male (napoli e nazionale) mostrando che quella calma è anche un po' il suo limite perché manca della dovuta "grinta" e personalità per certi ambienti..
> 
> Io non me ne faccio nulla dei Gasperini, Pioli etc..sono come il Del Neri di turno..non hanno la "stoffa" per le grandi piazze..quella o ce l'hai o vieni massacrato..
> 
> Rino ha mille difetti forse, magari tatticamente è meno abile di Gasperini o Pioli..ma ha una pellaccia dura..una scorza che può usare come scudo per i giocatori e che i giocatori percepiscono..il Gasp di turno alle prime 3 critiche sui giornali invece inizierebbe a traballare emotivamente scaricando sul gruppo le sue ansie



Evidentemente per te l'allenatore vale si e no come un buon gestore, ciò che si fa sul campo viene solo dopo.
Allora in tal senso Gattuso non va bene, di più, perchè ha tutto ciò che serve .
Io invece credo nel lavoro sul campo , un giocatore lo streghi se gli proponi dei concetti ma rendi credibile il tuo pensiero se l'atleta trova riscontro sul campo.
Un allenatore indica una strada.
Se invece l'allenatore propone qualcosa ma i frutti non arrivano il gruppo ti scarica perchè diviene un folle visionario.
Chi ha vissuto uno spogliatoio, non necessariamente tra i pro, sa a cosa mi riferisco.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Evidentemente per te l'allenatore vale si e no come un buon gestore, ciò che si fa sul campo viene solo dopo.
> Allora in tal senso Gattuso non va bene, di più, perchè ha tutto ciò che serve .
> Io invece credo nel lavoro sul campo , un giocatore lo streghi se gli proponi dei concetti ma rendi credibile il tuo pensiero se l'atleta trova riscontro sul campo.
> Un allenatore indica una strada.
> ...



Io credo che si deve sempre partire dal livello di cui si parla..
Di certo se parliamo di provincia il tecnico più preparato fa la differenza, e lì il lavoro conta eccome..

Quando però arrivi a certe piazze cambia tutto, prima di tutto il tecnico deve essere uno in grado di reggere la pressione, di proteggere la squadra..poi arrivano le qualità tattiche e lì infatti si vedono i grandi tecnici dai meri gestori alla Zidane/Mourinho..

Ma la prima qualità è una conditio sine qua non; se non hai le palle per reggere la pressione puoi essere anche il più grande tattico del mondo ma non duri..alla prima difficoltà via in panne..e gli esempi sono ormai talmente tanti che non credo serva spiegarlo..


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io credo che si deve sempre partire dal livello di cui si parla..
> Di certo se parliamo di provincia il tecnico più preparato fa la differenza, e lì il lavoro conta eccome..
> 
> Quando però arrivi a certe piazze cambia tutto, prima di tutto il tecnico deve essere uno in grado di reggere la pressione, di proteggere la squadra..poi arrivano le qualità tattiche e lì infatti si vedono i grandi tecnici dai meri gestori alla Zidane/Mourinho..
> ...



Bah dipende dal contesto.
Gasperini ad esempio non so se sia stato bruciato dalle responsabilità di una piazza ambiziosa oppure se è arrivato in un club che era già in fiamme di suo.
Io penso che un allenatore può tenere un gruppo unito solo se il lavoro che propone si traduce poi in risultati altrimenti i giocatori poi si allenano male e ti giocano pure contro.
Sta certo che se tra qualche partita il palleggio di gattuso non porterà a risultati i primi a mollarlo saranno i giocatori.
Noi tifosi siamo solo osservatori interessati ma la storia si scrive nello spogliatoio e sul campo.
Gattuso giorni fa ha fatto una dichiarazione che mi è rimasta in mente, dopo la sconfitta di cagliari ha chiaramente detto che i suoi ragazzi quando partono per le nazionali e non hanno i consueti giorni per allenarsi dimenticano i concetti che si chiede loro e sul campo poi si 'tocca con mano' tutto ciò.
Dichiarazione a mio modo di vedere il calcio a dir poco strampalata perchè non allena dei bambini della primavera.
Avesse parlato di freschezza e brillantezza avrei anche capito ma di dettami tattici disimparati no. Si deve ripetere ogni giorno la poesia a memoria per ricordarla? Diamine , al cospetto avevamo pavoletti non cr7.
Faccio grossa fatica a capire quali concetti cosi elevati il mister chieda a un calciatore.


----------



## MrPeppez (25 Settembre 2018)

Imbarazzante non averlo buttato fuori.

Imbarazzante non aver preso Conte in estate.

Imbarazzante come aver iniziato lo scorso anno con Montella.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Bah dipende dal contesto.
> Gasperini ad esempio non so se sia stato bruciato dalle responsabilità di una piazza ambiziosa oppure se è arrivato in un club che era già in fiamme di suo.
> *Io penso che un allenatore può tenere un gruppo unito solo se il lavoro che propone si traduce poi in risultati altrimenti i giocatori poi si allenano male e ti giocano pure contro.*
> Sta certo che se tra qualche partita il palleggio di gattuso non porterà a risultati i primi a mollarlo saranno i giocatori.
> ...



Non ho mai visto nessuno in difficoltà quando le cose vanno bene..
Ma se gira male un allenatore da big deve saper tenere unito l'ambiente (cosa a mio avviso che Gattuso sa fare, come dimostrato l'anno scorso e come si è capito dai tanti attestati di stima dei giocatori)

Gasperini me lo ricordo..all'inter non è che si bruciò, è che quando non arrivarono i risultati mostrò la sua pochezza, iniziando a diventare agli occhi dei giocatori poco credibile...
E infatti questo è uno dei cardini quando lavori in una big, con dei campioni..al di là dei risultati loro devono credere in quello che fai, in te come uomo..ecco perché non è da tutti..

Io mi ricordo sempre il povero Del Neri quando nel 2004 arrivò alla Roma (avessi detto il Real...) dopo anni di "gavetta" e dopo il caso al Porto..mi ricordo nelle interviste che si sbrodolava nei pantaloni parlando di Totti e Cassano..ma che credibilità puoi avere se i giocatori percepiscono che TU sei in soggezione nei loro confronti..
Rino per esempio non avrà esperienza, ma sono certo che se deve riprendere il Pipita lo fa..
Montella ad esempio prima di riprendere Bonucci si sarebbe impiccato al terzo anello di San Siro


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non ho mai visto nessuno in difficoltà quando le cose vanno bene..
> Ma se gira male un allenatore da big deve saper tenere unito l'ambiente (cosa a mio avviso che Gattuso sa fare, come dimostrato l'anno scorso e come si è capito dai tanti attestati di stima dei giocatori)
> 
> Gasperini me lo ricordo..all'inter non è che si bruciò, è che quando non arrivarono i risultati mostrò la sua pochezza, iniziando a diventare agli occhi dei giocatori poco credibile...
> ...



L'allenatore infatti deve essere intelligente 
Tutti ad esempio credono che mou sia un grande stratega ma il portoghese prima che un grande allenatore è un uomo dall'intelligenza sopra la media che riesce a porsi come leader di uno spogliatoio perchè surclassa per capacità intellettive quei ragazzi in pantaloncini che vanno in campo.
La comunicazione è la vera forza del mister nel calcio moderno.
Un giocatore sostanzialmente rispetta un allenatore o se è stato un grande campione o se ha grandi doti da comunicatore/gestore.
Un ex giocatore pure colto è fuori categoria.
In tal senso occhio alla comunicazione di gattuso che definire carente è poco, credi solo noi scherziamo sul 'toccare per mano'???


----------



## Zenos (25 Settembre 2018)

Gattuso fa parte del progetto MA...
Quel ma mi fa ben sperare,se non si cambia rotta già dalla prossima Rino saluta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'allenatore infatti deve essere intelligente
> Tutti ad esempio credono che mou sia un grande stratega ma il portoghese prima che un grande allenatore è un uomo dall'intelligenza sopra la media che riesce a porsi come leader di uno spogliatoio perchè surclassa per capacità intellettive quei ragazzi in pantaloncini che vanno in campo.
> La comunicazione è la vera forza del mister nel calcio moderno.
> Un giocatore sostanzialmente rispetta un allenatore o se è stato un grande campione o se ha grandi doti da comunicatore/gestore.
> ...



Però attenzione che non è necessario essere Socrate..a volte contano anche più aspetti come la coerenza, l'onestà coi giocatori..
Quanti campioni (da Baggio a Van Basten..) abbiamo sentito lamentarsi dei tecnici per la loro "vigliaccheria"? Il dire una cosa in faccia e un'altra dietro?
Gattuso non è un grande oratore, però io credo i ragazzi lo rispettino molto..
Semmai il problema che intravedo e che ci trasciniamo dai tempi di Carletto, è quel clima da "volemose bene" e alla fine in campo vedo poca rabbia


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ti stai sbagliando infatti. A mio parere, naturalmente, ma sono certo che tutti concordino. Credi che Gattuso abbia più peso di Leonardo nel club? Stai parlando di un dirigente di primo livello, mi auguro che stai scherzando. Vai tranquillo che Gattuso potrà resistere all'inverosimile, ma ad un certo punto (cosa che non mi auguro ovviamente) i risultati negativi peseranno e sarà esonerato, in tal caso. Gattuso viene mantenuto il più possibile perché è stato ufficializzato direttamente da Elliott, quasi per motivi di facciata. Non lo possono esonerare dopo 4 giornate, sarebbe come l'ammissione di uno sbaglio. Se i risultati tardano ad arrivare, vedrai apparire segnali sempre più pressanti fino alla capitolazione. In questo senso, un primo segnale è già nelle parole di Leonardo.


Io credo che le cose funzionino diversamente. Elliott ha conferito l'incarico a Leonardo per la parte sportiva e gli ha dato un budget per il mercato e un obiettivo da raggiungere entro fine stagione. A questo punto sono problemi di Leonardo. L'importante è che raggiunga l'obiettivo che gli è stato indicato rispettando il budget. Può tenere Gattuso, può cambiare 40 allenatori, può vendere tutti i giocatori e prenderne 22 nuovi ecc. A fine anno Elliott valuterà l'operato di Leonardo e deciderà se tenerlo o meno. Non siamo più un club a gestione familiare.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Settembre 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Però attenzione che non è necessario essere Socrate..a volte contano anche più aspetti come la coerenza, l'onestà coi giocatori..
> Quanti campioni (da Baggio a Van Basten..) abbiamo sentito lamentarsi dei tecnici per la loro "vigliaccheria"? Il dire una cosa in faccia e un'altra dietro?
> Gattuso non è un grande oratore, però io credo i ragazzi lo rispettino molto..
> Semmai il problema che intravedo e che ci trasciniamo dai tempi di Carletto, è quel clima da "volemose bene" e alla fine in campo vedo poca rabbia



Se un allenatore è intelligente è un gran bel vantaggio e lo è dagli aspetti basilari come la comunicazione a quelli apparentemente secondari come la gestione degli uomini.
Indispensabile però è conoscere il calcio perchè l'allenatore non fa altro che anticipare ciò che può accadere in partita e preparare a ciò che ti aspetta sul campo.
Io alla rabbia, la grinta e bla bla non ho mai creduto : per me le partite si vincono e si perdono tecnicamente e tatticamente e laddove la confusione crea alibi l'organizzazione mette a nudo e ai raggi x tutto ma proprio tutto ciò che il campo produce.
Quando vedo una squadra in campo che sa fronteggiare ogni situazione per me è ben allenata perchè nel calcio non ci si inventa nulla ma si propone il lavoro della settimana.


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io credo che le cose funzionino diversamente. Elliott ha conferito l'incarico a Leonardo per la parte sportiva e gli ha dato un budget per il mercato e un obiettivo da raggiungere entro fine stagione. A questo punto sono problemi di Leonardo. L'importante è che raggiunga l'obiettivo che gli è stato indicato rispettando il budget. Può tenere Gattuso, può cambiare 40 allenatori, può vendere tutti i giocatori e prenderne 22 nuovi ecc. A fine anno Elliott valuterà l'operato di Leonardo e deciderà se tenerlo o meno. Non siamo più un club a gestione familiare.



Scusami ma non capisco perché ti dichiari in disaccordo quando il concetto mi sembra sia sostanzialmente lo stesso. Quello che dici per me va bene, ed è per questo che Leonardo ha più "potere" di Gattuso, che dovrebbe essere alle sue dipendenze, bovinamente parlando. Infatti io contestavo il post in cui si diceva che eventualmente avrebbero fatto fuori Leonardo invece di Gattuso, cosa che nessuno sano di mente farebbe, a mio parere, in caso di risultati sportivi della squadra non in linea con le attese. Leonardo sarebbe fatto fuori dalla dirigenza perché è sua responsabilità alla fine se la squadra non va, ma di lì a tenere addirittura Gattuso mi sembra veramente un controsenso. Lo scenario peggiore in caso di catastrofe è che vengano fatti fuori ambedue. Poi non credo che le regole siano così rigide, il calcio non è una scienza esatta, credo lo sappiano benissimo tutti, anche Elliott, perciò un margine di errore sui risultati c'è, se il Milan arriva 5^ invece che 4^ sarà una eventualità contemplata sia da Leonardo che dai proprietari. Poi tutto può essere.


----------



## fra29 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'allenatore infatti deve essere intelligente
> Tutti ad esempio credono che mou sia un grande stratega ma il portoghese prima che un grande allenatore è un uomo dall'intelligenza sopra la media che riesce a porsi come leader di uno spogliatoio perchè surclassa per capacità intellettive quei ragazzi in pantaloncini che vanno in campo.
> La comunicazione è la vera forza del mister nel calcio moderno.
> Un giocatore sostanzialmente rispetta un allenatore o se è stato un grande campione o se ha grandi doti da comunicatore/gestore.
> ...



Beh ma Conte non credo vincerà mai un Nobel...
Per me là comunicazione conta tanto ma è soprattutto là preparazione tattica a “catturare” i giocatori.
E questo succede in tutte le categorie..


----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se un allenatore è intelligente è un gran bel vantaggio e lo è dagli aspetti basilari come la comunicazione a quelli apparentemente secondari come la gestione degli uomini.
> Indispensabile però è conoscere il calcio perchè l'allenatore non fa altro che anticipare ciò che può accadere in partita e preparare a ciò che ti aspetta sul campo.
> Io alla rabbia, la grinta e bla bla non ho mai creduto : per me le partite si vincono e si perdono tecnicamente e tatticamente e laddove la confusione crea alibi l'organizzazione mette a nudo e ai raggi x tutto ma proprio tutto ciò che il campo produce.
> Quando vedo una squadra in campo che sa fronteggiare ogni situazione per me è ben allenata perchè nel calcio non ci si inventa nulla ma si propone il lavoro della settimana.



Ma sicuro questo non lo discuto..però è innegabile che la fame fa la differenza in molte gare..e lì si vedono i campioni veri che la gamba non la tirano mai via e quella corsa in più la fanno sempre..

Poi è chiaro che si sei Ronaldinho o Seedorf puoi anche giocare in ciabatte..ma noi così oggi non ne abbiamo


----------



## impero rossonero (25 Settembre 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Se un allenatore è intelligente è un gran bel vantaggio e lo è dagli aspetti basilari come la comunicazione a quelli apparentemente secondari come la gestione degli uomini.
> Indispensabile però è conoscere il calcio perchè l'allenatore non fa altro che anticipare ciò che può accadere in partita e preparare a ciò che ti aspetta sul campo.
> Io alla rabbia, la grinta e bla bla non ho mai creduto : per me le partite si vincono e si perdono tecnicamente e tatticamente e laddove la confusione crea alibi l'organizzazione mette a nudo e ai raggi x tutto ma proprio tutto ciò che il campo produce.
> Quando vedo una squadra in campo che sa fronteggiare ogni situazione per me è ben allenata perchè nel calcio non ci si inventa nulla ma si propone il lavoro della settimana.



giusto... gattuso non sa prevedere e non sa gestire le situazioni...va cambiato il prima possibile...


----------



## DavidGoffin (25 Settembre 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Alfredo Pedulllà riporta le seguenti parole rilasciate da Leonardo:"Dobbiamo tornare a essere quella squadra che domina, che sa di soffrire e che chiude le partite. Il progetto è a lungo termine e ne fa parte anche l’allenatore. Non possiamo però permetterci di aspettare e dobbiamo dare un segnale nelle prossime partite”,
> 
> Il giornalista le interpreta così: Gattuso al momento non è in discussione ma se i risultati non dovessero essere in linea con gli obiettivi (la Champions) la posizione del tecnico potrebbe essere ritrattata.
> 
> *Libero conferma: Le parole di Leonardo nel post-partita una sentenza letale, un chiaro messaggio. Gattuso ha l'appoggio della società ma se la squadra dovesse continuare così nelle prossime partite sarà uno dei primi ad abbandonare Milanello.*


Mi fa piacere


----------



## sunburn (25 Settembre 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma non capisco perché ti dichiari in disaccordo quando il concetto mi sembra sia sostanzialmente lo stesso. Quello che dici per me va bene, ed è per questo che Leonardo ha più "potere" di Gattuso, che dovrebbe essere alle sue dipendenze, bovinamente parlando. Infatti io contestavo il post in cui si diceva che eventualmente avrebbero fatto fuori Leonardo invece di Gattuso, cosa che nessuno sano di mente farebbe, a mio parere, in caso di risultati sportivi della squadra non in linea con le attese. Leonardo sarebbe fatto fuori dalla dirigenza perché è sua responsabilità alla fine se la squadra non va, ma di lì a tenere addirittura Gattuso mi sembra veramente un controsenso. Lo scenario peggiore in caso di catastrofe è che vengano fatti fuori ambedue. Poi non credo che le regole siano così rigide, il calcio non è una scienza esatta, credo lo sappiano benissimo tutti, anche Elliott, perciò un margine di errore sui risultati c'è, se il Milan arriva 5^ invece che 4^ sarà una eventualità contemplata sia da Leonardo che dai proprietari. Poi tutto può essere.



Ho sbagliato a quotare. La vecchiaia...


----------



## gabri65 (25 Settembre 2018)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Ho sbagliato a quotare. La vecchiaia...


----------

